# Lounge > Real Estate / Finance >  Psychedelic investing and trading

## ExtraSlow

This has come up in other threads, but we don't have a separate one yet, I think. 

Place for discussion of Mushroom, LSD, Ketamine, companies that have gone, or are about to, IPO. 
Mindmed, Champignon, Numinus, Revive etc. 

This space really feels like the early days of the weed market, and some of you dudes made good money on that. I really need to educate myself about the business proposition of these companies. Always seem a bit confusing to chart a path to profit.

----------


## ExtraSlow

List so far:
Mind Medicine (NEO: MMED) 
Champignon Brands (CSE: SHRM - HALTED) 
Numinus Wellness (CVE: NUMI) 
Revive (CNSX: RVV) 
Mydecine (CNSX: MYCO) 
Havn Life Sciences (CNSX: HAVN)
IntelGenx (TSXV: IGX)
Cybin (NEO: CYBN)
New Wave Holdings (CSE: SPOR)
Lobe Sciences (CNSX: LOBE)
Mind Cure (CNSX: MCUR)
Red Light Holland (CNSX: TRIP)
Tryp Therapeutics ( CSE: TRYP)
Pure Extracts Technologies Corp (CSNX: PULL)

----------


## mr2mike

You're in before momentum. That's all I know.

----------


## ercchry

> You're in before momentum. That's all I know.



I sort of remember pot stocks being the same? Idle as hell for years then BOOM... money probably better off somewhere else till that day comes. Uncle rurrjurr says buy tsla

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> I sort of remember pot stocks being the same? Idle as hell for years then BOOM... money probably better off somewhere else till that day comes. Uncle rurrjurr says buy tsla



_
I never said to buy tsla. I just advised that you shouldn't hate money or msg.
DON'T HATE THE M&Ms. 
xoxo_

----------


## pheoxs

There's a lot of promising studies for MDMA and LSD and to some extent Ketamine however I don't see this being like the weed market. With Cannabis you had a significant portion of the population already supporting it and consuming it before legalization. Although a fair chunk of people have experimented with MDMA and LSD in their lives, there just isn't the wide spread usage to quickly support legalization. Not to mention MDMA isn't something you can do on a regular basis. Anymore than once every few months and they'll burn themselves out ... so you'll never have a large customer base. At 2$ for a cap of MDMA or 3$ a tab of LSD a company just wouldn't have enough revenue to stay afloat.

Only viable market I guess would be drug-assisted therapy sessions where they're charging 100+/hr to dose you and talk through it but that doesn't scale as you are limited by the therapist's time.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

_TYO:2802 Ajinomoto Co.
Right, 
@max_boost
?_

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Is ketamine actually on the table, here? It's well known to cause severe, irreversible, pissing blood, kidney damage, isn't it?
Who'd have thought "hey, let's give this sad person some horse tranquilizers and get medical approval!"

----------


## max_boost

> _TYO:2802 Ajinomoto Co.
> Right, 
> @max_boost
> ?_



_I have to sample the product first lol_

----------


## pheoxs

> Is ketamine actually on the table, here? It's well known to cause severe, irreversible, pissing blood, kidney damage, isn't it?
> Who'd have thought "hey, let's give this sad person some horse tranquilizers and get medical approval!"



https://www.psychiatryadvisor.com/ho...iety-and-ptsd/

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> _I have to sample the product first lol_



Right.  :Wink: 



Are you referring to PLBY?

----------


## ExtraSlow

added IntelGenx and Cybin

----------


## ExtraSlow

Hah, well I talked myself into Havn. I actually really like SHRM, but they need to clean up some documentation/disclosure stuff because they are suspended on the CSE right now.

----------


## Disoblige

Good luck ES, truly hope it works for you. Hope you learn from those in weedstocks and get out when the speculative hype fades.
I see the same thing happening when it progresses further and it's more about regulatory approvals than business potential.

Also it's funny because Vic Neufeld is the Chairman and he was the one who started Aphria, haha. History repeats.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Well, I'm a wildly conservative investor, this is stricktly small-dollar amusement. Even if it 10x I won't be making what some of you dudes made in weed and Tesla.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Are yall investin' or tradin' or jus poppin'?

----------


## vengie

> Are yall investin' or tradin' or jus poppin'?



All of the above?

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> Well, I'm a wildly conservative investor, this is stricktly small-dollar amusement. Even if it 10x I won't be making what some of you dudes made in weed and Tesla.



Fake news. No one makes money on Tethla.

- - - Updated - - -




> All of the above?



Aight. My goal today is to buy some NVDA, 3 x HOU, and find 5 previously undiscovered potholes.

----------


## vengie

> Aight. My goal today is to buy some NVDA, 3 x HOU, and find 5 previously undiscovered potholes.




Everyone take note, this here is the recipe to riches beyond your wildest dreams.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> Everyone take note, this here is the recipe to riches beyond your wildest dreams.



Yes. One pothole for each mounted wheel plus the spare in the trunk. Profit in 3 months.

----------


## ExtraSlow

from October 1:
HAVN up from 0.79 to 0.95 
NUMI up from 0.26 to 0.39
RVV DOWN from 0.28 to 0.23
MYCO DOWN from 0.25 to 0.24

Clearly not a widespread market pop yet. SHRM still not trading. I feel like that one has great potential. My little investments are so far up, but not enough to excite you ballers.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Wait. You guys are actually buying weed stocks? I thought this thread was all about investing while high.

----------


## ercchry

> Wait. You guys are actually buying weed stocks? I thought this thread was all about investing while high.



Haha, every time I see this pop up that’s what I’m envisioning ES doing  :ROFL!:

----------


## ExtraSlow

Rurrjurr, buddy. Not weed stocks. Wrong thread.

----------


## FunWheelDrive

Did well on MindMed, sold half my position when it hit 100% profit. I also am holding a bag on SHRM which has been halted for 4 months..

----------


## ExtraSlow

Okay night for you shroomers. Ballot measures to decriminalize/legalize in Washington DC and Oregon appear to have passed.

----------


## nzwasp

DC didnt decriminalize. It was a ballot to make it worth the least amount of police time.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Shit good correction.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Montana mary juana passes.

----------


## mr2mike

Some more tickers for you guys.
$PSYC +13.0%
$MYCO +10.3%
$MMED +10.1%
$CMPS +8.8%
$NUMI +6.7%
$RVV +4.9%
$PHRM +3.9%

----------


## ExtraSlow

Summary of what happened in Oregon. Seems very reasonable and responsible and downright fiscally responsible. 
https://www.themarysue.com/oregon-ju...zed-all-drugs/

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

But still not allowed to pump your own gas in most of the state.

https://www.oregon.gov/osp/programs/...f%20COVID%2D19.
https://geo.maps.arcgis.com/apps/Vie...898a871928588c

- - - Updated - - -




> Some more tickers for you guys.
> $PSYC +13.0%
> $MYCO +10.3%
> $MMED +10.1%
> $CMPS +8.8%
> $NUMI +6.7%
> $RVV +4.9%
> $PHRM +3.9%



Which one is best?

----------


## SKR

> some more tickers for you guys.
> $psyc +13.0%
> $myco +10.3%
> $mmed +10.1%
> $cmps +8.8%
> $numi +6.7%
> $rvv +4.9%
> $phrm +3.9%






> which one is best?



$skr +69%

----------


## mr2mike

Haven't done much research. Will start since it's gaining traction.
Looks like some of the same players from the weedstocks.

----------


## Disoblige

Ya, going to put some time to research some of these names and see what the upcoming catalysts are for this sector.

----------


## ExtraSlow

You want to talk about "in before momentum", check out Better Plant Sciences (PLNT). A couple of things going on with that company, but "using shrooms for weight loss" is either totally genius, or completely crazy. Hey at least the stock is cheap, lol.

----------


## BavarianBeast

Sounds legit. Makes for a great laxative and certainly curbs appetite when your T rippin. 

I like field trip health FTRP.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Literally the worst way to pick stocks is through articles like this: https://www.baystreet.ca/amp/article...rticleid=61989

----------


## Disoblige

> Literally the worst way to pick stocks is through articles like this: https://www.baystreet.ca/amp/article...rticleid=61989



Or any motleyfool article.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

I hear zerohedge is the best.

----------


## tcon

I put some of my NIO profits into RVV and MMED. Will be interesting to see how this industry developes.

----------


## roopi

These have been doing well the last couple of days. Bought into NUMI this morning.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm in NUMI, HAVN, and PLNT. not looking to day-trade these companies, only check the price about weekly. Up overall. That NUMI is my smallest holding, and wouldn't you know it, up the highest percentage. Hah, it works like that sometimes. I do subscribe to the "rising tide lifts all boats" theory in an emerging sector like this. We will see, I am patient.

----------


## kobe tai

Bought into RVV couple days ago. Up 24% so far. Is nice!

----------


## kobe tai

Caught the MMED dip this morning. Up 19% for the day now. Should I celebrate by eatings some zooms before work?

----------


## Disoblige

> Caught the MMED dip this morning. Up 19% for the day now. Should I celebrate by eatings some zooms before work?



Damn, I didn't know it dipped that low. I wanted an entry under $1.95. Boo.

----------


## kobe tai

> Damn, I didn't know it dipped that low. I wanted an entry under $1.95. Boo.



Got in at $1.87

----------


## Disoblige

> Got in at $1.87



Congrats. Now just be ES and fugget 'bout it, hey!

----------


## FunWheelDrive

> Got in at $1.87



I picked up 4500 shares @ 50 cents each, still holding. Also picked up 4500 $.79 Warrants (MMED.WT) at $1.10.. LETS GO Nasdaq uplisting!!

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Now just be ES and fugget 'bout it, hey!



This advice works in so many threads.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> This advice works in so many threads.



Your advice works in so many threads.

----------


## Disoblige

> I picked up 4500 shares @ 50 cents each, still holding. Also picked up 4500 $.79 Warrants (MMED.WT) at $1.10.. LETS GO Nasdaq uplisting!!



I don't think the NASDAQ listing will be a huge event. It might lift it short term, but I've seen way too many listings go on NASDAQ and it basically tanked.
But in any event, fundamentally I see value in this and I think it will pop in the near future. In order for it to pop, one must inception this stock to wallstreetbets.

----------


## kobe tai

> I picked up 4500 shares @ 50 cents each, still holding. Also picked up 4500 $.79 Warrants (MMED.WT) at $1.10.. LETS GO Nasdaq uplisting!!



Congrats!!!

----------


## ExtraSlow

wow SHRM is a bigger mess than I thought, hope they get themselves straightened out soon, this is embarrassing. 
https://champignonbrands.com/news/ch...es-at-the-top/

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> wow SHRM is a bigger mess than I thought, hope they get themselves straightened out soon, this is embarrassing. 
> https://champignonbrands.com/news/ch...es-at-the-top/



Wow.
Why are they named "Mushroom" but they're actually about Ketamine?

----------


## ExtraSlow

there's mushrooms under the ketamine, you have to dig further to find it. And I think that was the initial focus before they broadened. I actually think they have some neat opportunities, but bad management will fuck that up, so let's see how they pull themselves back together.

----------


## roopi

This is pretty insane. Up 55% on Numi in 2 days.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Numi is nuts. I'm up 201% overall on that one, but as I mentioned, it's my smallest holding.

----------


## pheoxs

> there's mushrooms under the ketamine, you have to dig further to find it. And I think that was the initial focus before they broadened. I actually think they have some neat opportunities, but bad management will fuck that up, so let's see how they pull themselves back together.



Tbh Ketamine therapy might be easier to be more mainstream than mushrooms. It's already technically legal as a controlled substance as it's used by hospitals and paramedics plus there are ketamine assisted therapy sessions in the US that I know of. Apparently it helps well with PTSD and addiction.

----------


## jake1er

I had small positions in NUMI and MMED from earlier this summer that both are up over 100%. I increased my position this morning by selling off some stocks that are green which cut dividends in the past year. I have personal experience with mushrooms really helping get over chronic depression and most of my biggest investing successes have been with investing in things I believe in. I like this industry in the medium term and I feel like there are gains to be made off of hype alone. It will be interesting to see how it develops over the next little while as psychedelic therapy and research becomes more common place.

----------


## roopi

> Numi is nuts. I'm up 201% overall on that one, but as I mentioned, it's my smallest holding.



Any intention on selling any? I usually sell half at 100%.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Any intention on selling any? I usually sell half at 100%.



I'm a buy and hold guy on this play. I don't like "stock trading."

----------


## ercchry

> I'm a buy and hold guy on this play. I don't like "stock trading."



You really should pull some out then. If you want a buy and hold, go grab an ETF, not some penny stocks in an industry that’s not even legalized yet  :ROFL!:

----------


## ExtraSlow

My main holdings are all in a very stable old man ETF. I have posted about it.

----------


## ercchry

> My main holdings are all in a very stable old man ETF. I have posted about it.



Shit man, then I hate to break it to you but you might have accidentally “stock traded” here  :ROFL!:

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'll show myself out.

----------


## Disoblige

Personally I don't think it's the time to sell yet, even if it is up that much. There will be a time where the news hits and the public will be coming in on these "speculative" stocks. Right now, it seems only the beginning, and I think more awareness will happen as Covid gets worse and more discussions about mental health weigh in.

Important thing is try to get in during this "quiet" period. Once your mom knows about it, then you can take it off the table because these clinical trails are going to take years to get approval (if they even do). Sure, there will be pops when it passes trials and certain areas legalize it for research, but it won't last long when they need to keep raising money at stockholder's expense to keep doing R&D.

----------


## ercchry

All fun and games till they put an infinite halt to trading on them (yup, it’s already happened to a few). No shame in only leaving “house money” in them. Any argument otherwise is like the family guy boat vs mystery box  :ROFL!:

----------


## Disoblige

> All fun and games till they put an infinite halt to trading on them (yup, it’s already happened to a few). No shame in only leaving “house money” in them. Any argument otherwise is like the family guy boat vs mystery box



The context on why they put a halt on them is important. It's not like they did it just because of the field they are in.

----------


## ercchry

> The context on why they put a halt on them is important. It's not like they did it just because of the field they are in.



A sketchy penny stock is a sketchy penny stock. Anything is possible. Hell, anything seems possible even with large caps these days  :crazy nut:

----------


## Disoblige

> A sketchy penny stock is a sketchy penny stock. Anything is possible. Hell, anything seems possible even with large caps these days



Example?

----------


## ercchry

> Example?



Of what? A halted illicit mushroom stock? 

https://ca.finance.yahoo.com/news/me...233000840.html

----------


## Disoblige

> Of what? A halted illicit mushroom stock? 
> 
> https://ca.finance.yahoo.com/news/me...233000840.html



That's what I mean, they should be halted. Fucking guys don't have their shit together. It's not because they're a shroom stock. The company failed to file disclosure documents on time, those idiots.

----------


## ercchry

> That's what I mean, they should be halted. Fucking guys don't have their shit together. It's not because they're a shroom stock. The company failed to file disclosure documents on time, those idiots.



Yeah, didn’t say it was? All penny stocks are penny stocks for a reason. This shit happens all the time. Companies end up in this space due to no VC wanting them, or not being able to raise funds themselves through other private channels, or else they’d IPO on an exchange with more stringent regulations... but like I said, that even doesn’t mean much. DD on all the things cause SPAC also exist

----------


## Disoblige

> Yeah, didn’t say it was? All penny stocks are penny stocks for a reason. This shit happens all the time. Companies end up in this space due to no VC wanting them, or not being able to raise funds themselves through other private channels, or else they’d IPO on an exchange with more stringent regulations... but like I said, that even doesn’t mean much. DD on all the things cause SPAC also exist



Then it isn't related to this sector then. It can be anything, even large caps, as you said. So I don't see the point of your comment other than trying to say shroom stocks are sketchy.

----------


## ercchry

> Then it isn't related to this sector then. It can be anything, even large caps, as you said. So I don't see the point of your comment other than trying to say shroom stocks are sketchy.



The point is. Realize gains as anything is possible. Let the house money ride to infinity. Don’t get burned, etc, etc. 

But yes, being an illicit substance just compounds this. News could come out tomorrow that the sentiment towards legalizing has shifted to increased enforcement and poof, to zero it goes.

It’s a purely speculative play and should be treated as such. Minimum risk when you’ve had a win! Goes for literally any trading

----------


## ExtraSlow

> It’s a purely speculative play and should be treated as such.



I can agree with this.

----------


## Disoblige

> The point is. Realize gains as anything is possible. Let the house money ride to infinity. Don’t get burned, etc, etc. 
> 
> But yes, being an illicit substance just compounds this. News could come out tomorrow that the sentiment towards legalizing has shifted to increased enforcement and poof, to zero it goes.
> 
> It’s a purely speculative play and should be treated as such. Minimum risk when you’ve had a win! Goes for literally any trading



I'm just nit-picking because I like having a debate.

But you are talking about 2 separate things. One, you mention that penny stocks are sketchy and can go to $0. True, but the fact that being a shroom stock is extra sketchy?
But that is what speculative means; it doesn't matter if a country categorizes it as a illicit substance or not. We are SPECULATING there is a need in the market for what this company is doing and it will be successful. It can be shrooms, it can be peanut butter popcorn balls.

----------


## FunWheelDrive

> Shit man, then I hate to break it to you but you might have accidentally “stock traded” here



Unfortunately ignorance and regulation go hand in hand

----------


## ercchry

> I'm just nit-picking because I like having a debate.
> 
> But you are talking about 2 separate things. One, you mention that penny stocks are sketchy and can go to $0. True, but the fact that being a shroom stock is extra sketchy?
> But that is what speculative means; it doesn't matter if a country categorizes it as a illicit substance or not. We are SPECULATING there is a need in the market for what this company is doing and it will be successful. It can be shrooms, it can be peanut butter popcorn balls.



You know what? It’s just rude to bring up delicious popcorn balls this close to lunch when I’m stuck in meetings for the next 2hrs  :ROFL!: 

For the record virtual “lunch n learns” do not work, fuck you HR. At least skip the dishes everyone something to eat!  :ROFL!:

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

He accidentally the stock trade.

----------


## phreezee

Dipped my toes into this 2 weeks ago with MMED. Kicking myself for selling MMED on Friday  :Frown: 
Held onto 40% of my position.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

I keep kicking myself for not buying then it keeps going up. I have some early position stuff but, nothing that'll make me rich didn't put enough in.

----------


## vengie

> Dipped my toes into this 2 weeks ago with MMED. Kicking myself for selling MMED on Friday 
> Held onto 40% of my position.



MMED is one I am kicking myself on... I started looking at it back in August/ Sept when it was $0.45, didn't have the balls/ confidence in it to pull the trigger....  :Cry:

----------


## Disoblige

Holding MMED is the way to go imo. Market is crazy and you never know when it pops or big news comes. Trying to time events don't really work. This goes for essentially all speculative stocks that you believe has worthy catalysts and that requires patience. 

Key thing is to not put in so much that you're looking at it every day and night as it usually means you went too much anyways.

----------


## tcon

Up bigly on RVV and MMED, of course thanks to my 20/20 hindsight I'm kicking myself for not putting more $$$ in

----------


## sabad66

Enbi is another one to watch, although they are into dmt not psilocybin. Personally sitting on small positions in mmed, numi and enbi. Will check out rvv when I have some free time.

----------


## kobe tai

> Up bigly on RVV and MMED, of course thanks to my 20/20 hindsight I'm kicking myself for not putting more $$$ in



Same here. Up on RVV (75%), MMED (42%) and NUMI (27%).

----------


## ExtraSlow

Numi was a dog when I bought it, have a speculative sell order in for 0.97 for the week. If it hits I'm playing with house money. Wouldn't mind HAVN or PLNT to do likewise, but they seem less stonky/moony or whatever the kids are calling it these days.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Also I'm on the mailing list for SHRM, and well, is it a good sign your your temporary contract CFO is swapped out for an "interim" CFO? Sounds pretty stable over there. Yep. 
https://champignonbrands.com/news/ch...ncial-officer/

----------


## FunWheelDrive

> Attachment 94878
> 
> Did well on MindMed, sold half my position when it hit 100% profit. I also am holding a bag on SHRM which has been halted for 4 months..



Still holding on to these shares for MMED. Lets go baby! 

Anybody have a price prediction target for MMED?

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> MMED (42%)



I am up 353.2 % on MMED today. But not on a big enough sum to make it too exciting. 

Sigh.

----------


## phreezee

Man, what a kick in the nuts  :Barf:

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I am up 353.2 % on MMED today. But not on a big enough sum to make it too exciting. 
> 
> Sigh.



That beats my 227% on Numi. But again, it's on a tiny amount. put 4x into HAVN and it must be waiting for rurrjurr to invest before it moons.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> That beats my 227% on Numi. But again, it's on a tiny amount. put 4x into HAVN and it must be waiting for rurrjurr to invest before it moons.



To add insult to injury I wasn't paying ANY attention and bought it out of my regular investment account not my TFSA one.

I'm a real winner.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Don't act like you don't have massive capital losses to offset that bro. c'mon.

----------


## kobe tai

> I am up 353.2 % on MMED today. But not on a big enough sum to make it too exciting. 
> 
> Sigh.



Yessssss... Mine is also small positions. Gambling money

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

I don't invest in drugs. Drugs are bad mmmkay.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I don't invest in drugs. Drugs are bad mmmkay.



What about medical technology?

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> That beats my 227% on Numi. But again, it's on a tiny amount. put 4x into HAVN and it must be waiting for rurrjurr to invest before it moons.



 
@ExtraSlow
 what's HAVN (i mean, I know what kind of company it is but what made you pick it?)?

----------


## max_boost

> What about medical technology?



 like human genomics? Fk yes lol

----------


## ExtraSlow

I liked HAVN because the labs part of it could sell to all the other research / clinical and consumer level players. They also could end up with patents or technology for dosing, extraction, blending, standardizing etc that will be needed for legal uses. If they end up with valuable IP, they could make a fortune off licensing agreements for it, or get bought out. They also are looking at manufacturing and selling themselves, so that could be big too. 

Not really clear how close they are to all of that, it's VERY speculative. Read the corporate presentation if you have time. 
https://havnlife.com/investors/

- - - Updated - - -




> like human genomics? Fk yes lol



well, I more meant technology for manufacturing and dosing psychedelics, but sure why not?

----------


## vengie

What am I missing on MMED...

Is this hype driven? Everything I can find points to this being a ~$2 stock...

----------


## ExtraSlow

the entire market is decoupled from all reasonable financial metrics. Stonks rule the day. I don't understand it either, but hey, some people made money on tulips back in the day too.

----------


## sabad66

> What am I missing on MMED...
> 
> Is this hype driven? Everything I can find points to this being a ~$2 stock...



Yep. All hype, no fundamentals.

----------


## Disoblige

Wonder why the market is being so speculative. I can't remember a time in history that it has been this crazy in so many sectors.

----------


## BavarianBeast

I’ve been doing psychedelic experiments and research on people for years. 

I should ipo and value my company at $500,000,000.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I’ve been doing psychedelic experiments and research on people for years. 
> 
> I should ipo and value my company at $500,000,000.



you totally should.

----------


## ercchry

> I’ve been doing psychedelic experiments and research on people for years. 
> 
> I should ipo and value my company at $500,000,000.



$2b so you can pump n dump on WSB  :ROFL!:

----------


## FunWheelDrive

> Wonder why the market is being so speculative. I can't remember a time in history that it has been this crazy in so many sectors.



I think people really need to understand how much stimulus has been injected into the economy. The US government has printed over 22% of ALL USD in existence this year alone. Canada won't even release our numbers. 

I don't believe stocks valuations to be insane. I think inflation has started to affect asset prices in ways we haven't seen in a very long time. Stonks will continue to go up as the helicopter money continues.

----------


## phreezee

> What am I missing on MMED...
> 
> Is this hype driven? Everything I can find points to this being a ~$2 stock...



Upcoming NASDAQ listing I believe.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> the entire market is decoupled from all reasonable financial metrics. Stonks rule the day.



I guess it was a stonky day for the "sike stocks" as I have heard them called. 
NUMI and PLNT had huge days. of course, HAVN did not. Hil-fuckin-arious. Anyway, I took out a little NUMI and am playing with house money on that one now.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Naturally, I have the largest position in HAVN. "In before momentum" to be sure.

----------


## kenny

Shroom Boom

Mush Rush

 :rocket:   :rocket:   :rocket:

----------


## ExtraSlow

I have speculative sell orders in for portions of every shrrom stick I own. If there's a weird rocket emoji event I'll catch it.

----------


## sabad66

Jesus wtf happened with Numi today. Ran up big and then right after lunch everyone taking profits and driving it down??

----------


## phreezee

> Shroom Boom
> 
> Mush Rush



Thanks for the emojis mods!!!  :rocket:  :rocket:  :rocket:

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Jesus wtf happened with Numi today. Ran up big and then right after lunch everyone taking profits and driving it down??



Nothing happened. Just random bullshit driven by idiots on a microcap. I do like the exposure to the sector though. That's really going to help.

----------


## kobe tai

Picked up some HAVN today

----------


## ExtraSlow

everyone should.

----------


## roopi

HAVN starting to move. Extraslow the new Jim Cramer

----------


## ExtraSlow

Had a beyond member text me this morning saying he was getting in. He's never bought stocks before, but havn is his first taste. Seems risky....

----------


## Disoblige

Reminds me of when I heard my co-workers say they were going to buy HMMJ. The temporary top was near, lol.

----------


## kobe tai

Sold half my MMED. Glad I picked up HAVN yesterday too. Thanks Beyond!

----------


## jabjab

picked up some HAVN at 0.86 this morning. I have Numi at 0.75 and mmed at .47 but only 200 shares of mmed but its still a good return.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Extraslow the new Jim Cramer



He dresses better than me.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> Had a beyond member text me this morning saying he was getting in. He's never bought stocks before, but havn is his first taste. Seems risky....



Dat Killramos. Always so much phun.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Reminds me of when I heard my co-workers say they were going to buy HMMJ. The temporary top was near, lol.



Well. Either more exposure is good for the industry or its indicative of a temporary top. "science vs" podcast discusses magic mushrooms as a therapeutic tool. 

Ps, I have a crush on Wendy zuckerman.

----------


## BavarianBeast

> $2b so you can pump n dump on WSB





Should be enough press to get to $2b eh? Probably a bigger flush than Numinus and research shows this strain cures aids, depression and covid.. so far. Who knows what’s next.

----------


## vengie

MMED, LKYSF and TRIP.CN just a day traders wet dream right now..

Jesus.

Edit: Also congrats to 
@ExtraSlow
 ! Double (maybe triple?) meat subs are back on the menu.

----------


## nzwasp

wealthtrade needs to add stocks more frequently, they only have numi and mmed of all the ones mentioned on this thread.

----------


## mr2mike

Mom and pops are just hearing about this and I see the same pattern as weedstocks.
I suspect we're still good for good gains for a bit. Momentum will keep bringing more investors.

----------


## kobe tai

Are you guys setting stop loss orders for these? Or just YOLO and letting them run wherever?

----------


## roopi

I sold today to cover original investments. Not sure how long I'll hold onto the rest and take profit.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Well, I'm all the way out of my NUMI. Bought for 0.275, sold half at 0.97 and the other half at 1.91. 
As I said, initial investment was quite small, but have pulled enough profit out of that one to cover all my PLNT and HAVN position as well.

Not anything compared to the "I bought my teslas with the stonk gainz" guys on here. I play small.

----------


## phreezee

Good idea, I pulled out my initial investment and let the rest ride. 200% in under a month is nice.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Well, I'm all the way out of my NUMI. Bought for 0.275, sold half at 0.97 and the other half at 1.91. 
> As I said, initial investment was quite small, but have pulled enough profit out of that one to cover all my PLNT and HAVN position as well.
> 
> Not anything compared to the "I bought my teslas with the stonk gainz" guys on here. I play small.



That Numi was little better than a 5x for me.

----------


## FunWheelDrive

Sold all my MMED.WT's today. Also trimmed profits on Numi, MYCO, and HAVN. Still holding shares in all those companies but now it is all 100% house money. The profits are getting rolled into BTC.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> wealthtrade needs to add stocks more frequently, they only have numi and mmed of all the ones mentioned on this thread.



Some of these are traded on some small oddball exchanges. CSE and NEO for sure. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Catego...nges_in_Canada
Some of the platforms haven't kept up with this and only access TSE and TSX-V

----------


## ExtraSlow

Well, If this shit is going to make me rich, it should do it today, lol. Would be neato if some of my sell orders hit.

----------


## nzwasp

> Some of these are traded on some small oddball exchanges. CSE and NEO for sure. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Catego...nges_in_Canada
> Some of the platforms haven't kept up with this and only access TSE and TSX-V



Crypto is like that - really obscure coins - only sold on obscure exchanges. I didnt know stocks were the same way.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Canada has been like this forever. Vancouver and Calgary had stock exchanges for mining and energy stocks. A lot of the tech and medical stocks these days actual list by doing reverse takeovers of worthless mining stocks. That's why these companies list in Canada.

I dont kow how obscure these exchanges are though. If my RBC account can buy them, it's not like I'm looking that hard.

----------


## ExtraSlow

If you have the stomach for day trading, I think the one to play with is Better Plant Sciences (CSNX: PLNT).

----------


## kobe tai

Quite the dump today

----------


## ExtraSlow

what's 20% down between friends?

----------


## FunWheelDrive

Looks like pretty health consolidation from some of these stocks running 300%+ in the last couple months. 

Filled up a bag on Cybin today. Really like the team, and some big names from the US of America backing this company.

----------


## mr2mike

> Quite the dump today



Not a major fall. Still on trend and this is a healthy pull back. If you're worried, go buy something bigger and safer.
I

----------


## ExtraSlow

you forgot to draw the rocket onto that chart.

----------


## kobe tai

> Not a major fall. Still on trend and this is a healthy pull back. If you're worried, go buy something bigger and safer.
> I



No one is worried. Still holding onto all positions

----------


## ExtraSlow

Okay team, of the teeny tiny (itsy bitsy) options out there, with teeny tiny share prices (under $1), whatcha like. PLNT is one I'm in. Looking for a second. 

RVV or MYCO or IGX? 

Intelgenx seems like a company with a decent future, but I'm worried they are too much a traditional "medical tech" company to catch the hype train on psychedelics. Oral films seem like a very smart delivery system though. 

Mydecine Innovations seems to have kinda the "whole package" to me. Current favourite. 

Revive Therapeutics seem much more focused on the Cannabis side of medicine. Unless I'm mis-reading the material, the Psilocybin research is a small sideline for them. 

Probably lots I haven't looked into, whatcha think guys??

----------


## FunWheelDrive

> Okay team, of the teeny tiny (itsy bitsy) options out there, with teeny tiny share prices (under $1), whatcha like. PLNT is one I'm in. Looking for a second. 
> 
> RVV or MYCO or IGX? 
> 
> Intelgenx seems like a company with a decent future, but I'm worried they are too much a traditional "medical tech" company to catch the hype train on psychedelics. Oral films seem like a very smart delivery system though. 
> 
> Mydecine Innovations seems to have kinda the "whole package" to me. Current favourite. 
> 
> Revive Therapeutics seem much more focused on the Cannabis side of medicine. Unless I'm mis-reading the material, the Psilocybin research is a small sideline for them. 
> ...



Look into Cybin, yes it is trading at more than a dollar. But if you look at the activity on CEO.CA and sentiment there is hardly any. They just picked up a big clinic down in the GTA area and have 7 patents for Psilocybin already filled. Really strong team. It is currently in third place for market cap between all the Psychedelic company's and nobody talks about them. Bunch of big Bio-tech companies invested into this company. Highly speculative obviously, but good potential behind them.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

Why PLNT?

----------


## ExtraSlow

I kinda think the Neonmind part of the company is the one poised for growth. And they have good experience with the retailing side of the business, so that should help them keep things in-house if it takes off. 

Honestly, my level of due diligence is lower than I would recommend for anyone.

----------


## mr2mike

> Why PLNT?



He thinks it's the store in Inglewood.

SPOR just bought an aromatherapy company?! Da FAQ?!

----------


## ExtraSlow

Good Call, SPOR should be on the list anyway.

----------


## mr2mike

CNSX:LOBE.CN). After the private placement is done. 

(" Lobe " or the " Company ") is pleased to announce that it intends to raise up to Cdn$2,000,000 (the " Offering ") through a non-brokered private placement of up to 20,000,000 units (the " Units ") at a price of Cdn$0.10 per Unit.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Adding to the list.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Tryp going IPO on cse tomorrow I think. I don't like IPOs generally. May take a look though .

----------


## tcon

Damn these stonks really popped, wish I YOLO'd more but I got weedstock flashbacks and sold like 80% of my shares lol. May check out TRYP tomorrow as well.

Hmm according to this TRYP is actually trading on the 18th https://www.stockwatch.com/News/Item...=TRYP&region=C

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Tryp going IPO on cse tomorrow I think. I don't like IPOs generally. May take a look though .



I think I was off by a day on that one, should be available for trading today, I think.

----------


## kobe tai

> I think I was off by a day on that one, should be available for trading today, I think.



Damn quite the shoot up

----------


## ExtraSlow

Basically opened at 0.80. Brokers who bought the private placement at 0.25 did okay.

----------


## mr2mike

MCUR is starting to move again.

----------


## visualk

Any thoughts on PULL

----------


## ExtraSlow

None, what do you think?

----------


## kobe tai

Numi and MMED just getting trashed...

----------


## ExtraSlow

Wow I look like a genius on my Numi trades. Glad I sold all of that position and the gainz covered most of my other positions. 

Would be happier if I sold my PLNT, as I don't think that's a forever hold, but whatev.

----------


## jabjab

> Wow I look like a genius on my Numi trades. Glad I sold all of that position and the gainz covered most of my other positions. 
> 
> Would be happier if I sold my PLNT, as I don't think that's a forever hold, but whatev.



PLNT is down big time too, i wonder if its a good time to buy. Anyone know about the fundamentals about this company?

----------


## ExtraSlow

I don't like PLNT nearly as much as most other names. Thought I did until I did my digging. Although lets face it, on a traditional analysis basis, none of these companies warrant investing. Only make sense from a speculative "stonk" kind of perspective, so for that, I don't even know which would be best. NUMI seems most volatile, so maybe that's good? 

All of these companies have investor presentations on their websites. Probably worth reading through those if you want to pretend this is anything but roulette.

----------


## mr2mike

My gains are washed.
I expect this to he a slow, long road.

----------


## BavarianBeast

Sorry to hear Mike. 

Are there any public companies doing DMT therapy?

----------


## mr2mike

Thanks but I knew the risk.
It's up today again, down tomorrow. Eventually it'll have a big run again.

----------


## sabad66

> Sorry to hear Mike. 
> 
> Are there any public companies doing DMT therapy?



Enbi

----------


## BavarianBeast

> Enbi



Thanks, I’m in @$1.00.

----------


## max_boost

> Thanks, I’m in @$1.00.



Okay me too

----------


## mr2mike

There's a legitimate story that Santa might be a story conjured up from magic mushrooms.

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/12/21/o...mushrooms.html

----------


## phreezee

Relevant and current news: https://www.newswire.ca/news-release...865814269.html

----------


## ExtraSlow

Lot of jurisdictions are opening legal medical avenues for these compounds. Going to really accelerate research and investment. Potentially profit too, eventually.

----------


## mr2mike

When this starts to take off, it'll run like wild fire. 40-50x profits.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Maybe for a handful of names. I can't see the sector dong 50x on hype alone, and there will be lots of companies that don't end up with a realistic pathway to profit. But nice to dream. 50x anything is usually a big number.

----------


## kobe tai

I just want 5x something lol  :thumbs up:

----------


## mr2mike

Yes handful of names and the rest will get the rising tide, floating boat treatment.

----------


## ExtraSlow

If the best ones get 50x, and the shitcos get 5x, I can support this plan.

----------


## BavarianBeast

The best way to invest in psychedelics is to do them.

----------


## mr2mike

Buy and try!

----------


## ExtraSlow

sector is not stonkin.

----------


## gretz

> sector is not stonkin.



I sold what I had in spor, plnt, and havn before they bombed. Picked up all in on tryp at .80, it’s pretty early for this one so the hopes are highish

----------


## ExtraSlow

Anyone who locked in gainz was smart. I locked in enough to have the rest as a free-roll. Basically break-even on the rest.

----------


## mr2mike

Mushrooms are back running up. Although entire market is up.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Are they? My PLNT seems to have stopped trading, or is trading so thinly that I can get my trade executed fully. Chart is grey. Can't be a good sign.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Ah, to follow up, looks like the Neonmind business which was partly owned by Better Plant Sciences, is now listed separately and trades under CSNX: NEON. 
That's the stonkiest part of PLNT IMHO. 

I will have to look into the ownership of NEON implied in PLNT. Did find this quote: 



> Currently, Better Plant owns approximately 29.6% of the
> outstanding and issued NeonMind common shares on a non-diluted basis



Read the releases yourself probably to check my thoughts. 
https://thecse.com/en/listings/life-...t-sciences-inc

Based on current market caps, NEON is ~$27 million and PNLT is $29 million, so PLNT owns $8 million of NEON. If ya think the NEON part of PLNT is worth holding, probably better to just buy that. I don't really love the rest of PLNT. I will work my way out of that one.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Horizon is looking to create a Psychedelics ETF. 
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/psych...154921051.html

----------


## mr2mike

If you pick the right ones for that ETF, you can get a nice bump.
Do it prior to them buying the stocks. 
Like in weed

----------


## cyra1ax

NUMI and MMED down lately, would've thought they'd be up these past couple of days after this story broke: 
https://www.newswire.ca/news-release...866478309.html

----------


## BavarianBeast

That news release is like saying water is wet at this point. The mental health benefits of psychedelics are know. It’s the regulations and accessibility to the public that will need to change before the stocks really move. Hopefully they can move fast because the grey market is already taking over like it did with cannabis. Over 100 mail-order-mushroom sites in Canada now that are starting to bring in a ton of cash.

----------


## max_boost

> Horizon is looking to create a Psychedelics ETF. 
> https://finance.yahoo.com/news/psych...154921051.html



I can get in on this for exposure but agreed with what BB said.

----------


## mr2mike

You can actually buy shrooms through mail?! Legal?

----------


## roopi

> You can actually buy shrooms through mail?! Legal?



Not legal but yes you can.

----------


## BavarianBeast

It’s not legal but they all ship Canada post and nobody is bothering to pursue the grey market companies or possession of the products. 

https://cannablossom.co is a great spot. Add some Fukushima pre rolls to your order too..

----------


## vengie

> It’s not legal but they all ship Canada post and nobody is bothering to pursue the grey market companies or possession of the products. 
> 
> https://cannablossom.co is a great spot. Add some Fukushima pre rolls to your order too..



 :rocket:  :rocket:  :rocket:

----------


## max_boost

PSYK looks like the ticker from Horizons 

Should be avail Friday the 15th

----------


## ExtraSlow

you forgot the  :rocket:

----------


## mr2mike

Some Airdrie cancer patient just got legal mushroom treatment.  :thumbs up:

----------


## FunWheelDrive

https://psilocybinalpha.com/news/cybin-partners-with-kernel-to-leverage-its-breakthrough-neuroimaging-technology-for-psychedelic-therapeutics


Cybin Partners with Kernel to leverage neuroimaging technology.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Also I'm on the mailing list for SHRM, and well, is it a good sign your your temporary contract CFO is swapped out for an "interim" CFO? Sounds pretty stable over there. Yep. 
> https://champignonbrands.com/news/ch...ncial-officer/



Champignon brands has a new "for real this time guise" CFO. 
https://champignonbrands.com/news/ch...neral-counsel/

At some point, they intend to get back to being a traded stock, but there's a lot of paperwork they need to sort out. Once that happens, I will go back and do my due diligence again, because this has been a bit pathetic.

----------


## phreezee

Psa

----------


## ExtraSlow

I saw that. Yeah, don't inject mushrooms into your blood. That's a good tip, because well, lots of people inject lots of other things into their blood with less bad outcomes. Probably best if you don't do much innovation with how you use recreational or medical products.

----------


## BavarianBeast

Haha wtf! Injected spores? Some clean ass blood to let the mycelium grow!

----------


## phreezee

Basically the storyline from "The Last of Us," Cordyceps Zombies coming.

https://www.nationalgeographic.com/a...kes-over-ants/

----------


## Disoblige

It would be cool if you can grow shrooms inside you and you can somehow regulate it in a way that you have a trip whenever you want it to.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Or, and hear me out, if you could keep a dried product in a small container, and soak it in a carrier fluid for ingestion when you wanted. someone should invent that.

----------


## vengie

> Or, and hear me out, if you could keep a dried product in a small container, and soak it in a carrier fluid for ingestion when you wanted. someone should invent that.



Gold Jerry. Gold.

edit: This website is currently suppressing my god given rights to rep you.

----------


## Disoblige

Nah man, that is old tech. Who has time today to do all that?
Build a ecosystem of drugs inside your body that you can release at your own will. Self sustaining, long lasting, little waste.

----------


## FunWheelDrive

https://stifel2.bluematrix.com/sells...om&source=mail

Stifel puts a $5.00 price target on Cybin Corp. and $8.50 on Field Trip.

----------


## sabad66

> Nah man, that is old tech. Who has time today to do all that?
> Build a ecosystem of drugs inside your body that you can release at your own will. Self sustaining, long lasting, little waste.



The future of mRNA technology!

----------


## ExtraSlow

> stifel puts a $5.00 price target on cybin corp. And $8.50 on field trip.




havn? Plnt? Myco?

----------


## birdman86

I was never here...

----------


## ExtraSlow

@FunWheelDrive
 beat you to that one, but still nice to see the group getting coverage. I'm not in the two listed there....yet?

----------


## birdman86

Damn! I didn't see that link there.

----------


## ExtraSlow

It's okay buddy, keep feeding the hype train.

----------


## BavarianBeast

What are your big psychedelic holdings these days extra slow? 

Allocating about 5% of my portfolio to psychedelics. In NUMI, HAVN, FTRP, ENBI.. looking at buying a couple more.

----------


## ExtraSlow

HAVN, MYCO and PLNT.

----------


## BavarianBeast

Right on! Myco looks like it could be a good one. Have to do some more reading on PLNT..

Just to clarify PLNTs involvement with psychs, they are using their subsidiary neonmind to produce non-psychedelic mushroom supplements and eventually get into psilocybin?

----------


## ExtraSlow

I own, but am not crazy about plnt. Probably better to buy neonmind directly since it's also listed.

----------


## BavarianBeast

That’s where I was at now with it, thanks

----------


## ExtraSlow

I mean the rest of PLNT might be a profitable business. But it's a different business model and investment concept.

----------


## phreezee

Seeing some youtubers starting to pump ENBI.

----------


## tcon

Pretty much out of psychedelics for now with the exception of a small position in TRYP @ 0.69  :Wink:  
It just seems so hectic, there are a million companies to invest in now but to be honest I don't ever see the rec market being huge, especially with how lackluster the cannabis market has been compared to expectations.
Luckily for the first time in my life I managed to sell at the peak so I'm happy with that.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Pretty much out of psychedelics for now with the exception of a small position in TRYP @ 0.69  
> It just seems so hectic, there are a million companies to invest in now but to be honest I don't ever see the rec market being huge, especially with how lackluster the cannabis market has been compared to expectations.
> Luckily for the first time in my life I managed to sell at the peak so I'm happy with that.



Nice. I applaud the gainz.

----------


## gretz

I’m at .82 for tryp... dipped pretty good for a while but seems to be catching some wind. They have a couple big shows they are going to be in coming up on the 26th, hopefully they gain some traction after that

----------


## BavarianBeast

I’ve had a buy order for MYCO at 53 cents for a couple hours now and it won’t fill. Don’t want to be the one to make it jump to 54 lol

ahh there we go. In for 53 cents. I like the look of this one

----------


## BavarianBeast

ENBI and NUMI beginning to run again.

----------


## BavarianBeast

Great day fellas. 

Think that calls for a celebration

----------


## jabjab

RVV is a bargain right now, i see this going to a dollar within a few months

----------


## ExtraSlow

Anyone done thier DD on MXT medextractor? Seen a pump article with zero credibility liked it.

----------


## BavarianBeast

I know a few people with their extraction machines that all sell on the grey market. That’s about it. Easy industry to enter, i wouldn’t expect much from them.

Horizon etf looking like

11.40% MIND MEDICINE MINDMED INC
10.90% Compass Pathways PLC
10.80% NUMINESS WELLNESS INC
9.82% CYBIN INC
8.24% GREENBROOK TMS INC
8.08% FIELD TRIP HEALTH LTD
7.98% RED LIGHT HOLLAND CORP
7.89% SEELOS THERAPEUTICS INC
5.52% REVIVE THERAPEUTICS LTD
5.37% ABBVIE INC
5.33% JOHNSON & JOHNSON
4.44% MYDECINE INNOVATIONS GROUP INC
4.40% HAVN LIFE SCIENCES INC
3.24% ENTHEON BIOMEDICAL CORP
3.10% MIND CURE HEALTH INC
3.00% PSYCHED WELLNESS LTD
1.90% NOVA MENTIS LIFE SCIENCE CORP

----------


## BavarianBeast

:rocket:  :rocket:

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'll have to read the prospectus for that ETF and how they allocate weightings. 

Also the notes from the investor relations guy aren't wildly compelling either. Sounds like any investor relations guy in any industry. "growth is coming, maybe". 

But I'm a little jaded. Clearly I like the sector.

----------


## BavarianBeast

Any stock I’ve held to uplisting has gone up drastically. It’s also good they’re breaking out the cannabis products, it’s not what I’m looking to invest in. 

Got into Cybin today too.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Agree being on the "big boy" exchanges is a positive. I like MYCO and am happy holding it.

----------


## vengie

> Attachment 96990



What’s the likelihood of them actually being listed on the Nasdaq?

----------


## BavarianBeast

I would say 98% in the next year.

----------


## max_boost

> I know a few people with their extraction machines that all sell on the grey market. Thats about it. Easy industry to enter, i wouldnt expect much from them.
> 
> Horizon etf looking like
> 
> 11.40% MIND MEDICINE MINDMED INC
> 10.90% Compass Pathways PLC
> 10.80% NUMINESS WELLNESS INC
> 9.82% CYBIN INC
> 8.24% GREENBROOK TMS INC
> ...



Do you recommend the etf or just pick a handful of these stocks?

Enbi has worked out nicely so far +40% but I dont plan to invest too much into this sector, maybe $10k total

----------


## BavarianBeast

I always just pick the stocks personally, but I’m very active in my portfolio management. If $10k is a small bet for you, I would just pick a handful you like.

----------


## gretz

Look at ptlr gooooooo... missed the boat on that one, although I’m a super small fish in this pond

----------


## BavarianBeast

Wrong thread homie, your looking for the tech Stonks one

----------


## sabad66

Two people I know had their lost taste due to COVID come back after doing psychs (one shrooms, the other acid). Smell didn’t recover as much. 

Would love to see these psychedelic companies doing some more research on this potential treatment.

----------


## BavarianBeast

That’s interesting. I did completely dark/blind 5 course dinner thing in Vegas on LSD and it was one of the coolest food experiences I’ve ever had. My taste buds have never been so alive.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

How do you even enter an order for an ETF before it opens, or can you even? I have zero idea about buying a new launch but think it would be fun to ride a couple bucks on.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Etf is good if you want long term hold because you believe in the entire sector. 
Not as good for trading, because swings will be less than individual stocks. 

I may buy the etf.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Etf is good if you want long term hold because you believe in the entire sector. 
> Not as good for trading, because swings will be less than individual stocks. 
> 
> I may buy the etf.



Oh I know, I just figured it would be good to grab early/cheap as possible and sit on it a bit. What's the worst that could happen (other than lose all the money)?

----------


## ExtraSlow

who was it who said that diversification was insurance against ignorance? I'm plenty ignorant.

----------


## BavarianBeast

> What’s the likelihood of them actually being listed on the Nasdaq?



https://www.globenewswire.com/news-r...he-NASDAQ.html

----------


## max_boost

Etf live. Waiting for extraslow’s endorsement. Psyk

----------


## ExtraSlow

If you hate picking names, this one is a nice buy and hold.

----------


## BavarianBeast

I’m in deep on MYCO, CYBN, NUMI and ENBI. Relatively small position in HAVN

----------


## roopi

I'm back in NUMI today. Bought a little too much as it was dropping. I'm comfortable holding this one though. Watching MYCO on bb's recommendation but haven't bought yet.

----------


## BavarianBeast

They’re on sale today! 

Doubled my Entheon position as it was low. Not my favourite one but has big potential.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Hah, I never did get out of PLNT. 

Hey, can someone explain how it works when NEON is a subsidiary of PLNT, but market cap of NEON is larger. 

Does any of that matter with these? With 20yh century companies it would.

----------


## BavarianBeast

I couldn’t figure that out with them either. I was thinking the neon subsidiary isn’t fully owned by plnt. Was enough to turn me off anyways.

I think this market will be hot again come April/may.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Two different stocks go as PLNT and I'm thinking you guys were talking about Progressive Planet (PLAN) because they're dabbling in glacial rock dust for the MJ sector even though their main focus is cement/ash displacement in concrete...
Meanwhile, people are confusing NOK in Japan with Nokia. Maybe it's time for stock symbols to evolve now that the stock exchanges aren't relying on a 486DX computer?

Irritating!
Please carry on.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Yeah, when I say PLNT in this thread I mean Better Plant Sciences inc, traded on the CSE


- - - Updated - - -

Not Planet Fitness Inc, traded on the NYSE.

----------


## ExtraSlow

well, rode PLNT down from 0.16 to 0.10 while "trying to sell" with limit orders. Smarter people than me would have just sold with market orders and made more money. Oh well, I'm up on PLNT since I got in at 0.07. 
Putting proceeds into MYCO. Like that one, think it's worth holding not just trading. I don't have the attention bandwidth for trading really.

----------


## BavarianBeast

Yeah, MYCO trades well in the midst of the madness.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I couldnt figure that out with them either. I was thinking the neon subsidiary isnt fully owned by plnt. Was enough to turn me off anyways.
> 
> I think this market will be hot again come April/may.



Just to follow up, Yeah PLNT is only the majority owner of NEON. But even if it's 51%, the share price and market cap show a disconnect. It's a problem with these thinly traded Canadian stocks.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I am fully out of PLNT, and I won't be going back. That stock is too thinly traded to even execute my tiny orders in a reasonable timeframe. Brutal. Even if I think it's mis-valued because of it's ownership in NEON, I can't live my life like that.

----------


## BavarianBeast

Buying as much myco I can at 48 cents

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Buying as much myco I can at 48 cents



I have a small position of this, bigger than I had on Mindmed before it really took off. Don't want to miss another boat but don't want to go too huge. Pussy gambler haha

----------


## BavarianBeast

Look like it has some great growth potential. I like the management team but the stock/company had a bad past in the cannabis industry from what I’ve been able to research. Hopefully they can turn it around with mushrooms. 

Cybn very attractive at 1.85 too imo

----------


## ExtraSlow

@BavarianBeast
, any thoughts on Aspen Island? Have you heard of these guys? The website isn't live yet https://www.aspenmind.ca/
I got sent the investor presentation, and I didn't see anything really different from the handful of other investor presentations I have read. Veterans and clinics seems to be the main part of their strategy. Would love to hear your thoughts or if you know of these guys. 

They are trying to IPO this year from what I hear.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Look like it has some great growth potential. I like the management team but the stock/company had a bad past in the cannabis industry from what I’ve been able to research. Hopefully they can turn it around with mushrooms.



The fuck happened in Nov/Dec 2017?

----------


## BavarianBeast

> The fuck happened in Nov/Dec 2017?



They were new leaf brands and overpaid for a cbd company.. I think. I only started following them recently. https://www.dailymarijuanaobserver.c...ed-CBD-Company

@ExtraSlow
, I haven’t heard of them but I will take a look tonight when I wind down. Would be nice to get in on one before ipo.

----------


## BavarianBeast

Thanks for sending over extra slow. Not too keen on Aspenmind but will watch closely.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Thanks for sending over extra slow. Not too keen on Aspenmind but will watch closely.



Yeah, I think most companies will end up popping, but that one doesn't seem to have anything really special about it. I think I know one guy whos getting in pre-ipo as a way to diversify his dirty oil money, although he hasn't confirmed that for me. 

If you were a millionaire, and looking to pick one shroom stock to buy today for a passive 5-10 year investment, what's your pick BB? CYBN, MYCO, or what?

----------


## BavarianBeast

Hopefully it works out for him. I know a lot of c-suite oil and gas folks that got burned during the cannabis craze with 51st parallel cannabis. Min investment was 50k, and I knew 4-5 people who did $250k+... 

Tough call for me between Mydecine and Cybin. I think myco has a better chance to rocket short term in the next year or two, but if I could choose just 1, I’d be invested in Cybin for the long haul.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I know a lot of c-suite oil and gas folks who are terrible with money, so they may as well invest in this stuff .. . . .

----------


## msommers

I'll give ENBI at $0.85 a shot.

----------


## BavarianBeast

> I'll give ENBI at $0.85 a shot.



Good luck! I’ve got a decent chunk now. 

Management is a bit of a wash board, but I think the ceo definitely has some vigour to get things done. DMT is a very interesting chemical. Lots of potential, just needs the right people in place to unlock it. 

10 minute trip often equals 5+ years of therapy for some.

----------


## nzwasp

The psyk etf is going up after a down trend from opening.

----------


## BavarianBeast

Nice to see myco finally making some progress.

----------


## jabjab

Field Trip had some good returns today!

----------


## BavarianBeast

:rocket:

----------


## mr2mike

Add NEON to your watch lists.

----------


## sabad66

> Add NEON to your watch lists.



Thx for the tip. Took some profits from MMED and bought some NEON. i like how it's still under .30, big psychological factor when people are shopping for stocks and want something "cheap"

----------


## mr2mike

> Thx for the tip. Took some profits from MMED and bought some NEON. i like how it's still under .30, big psychological factor when people are shopping for stocks and want something "cheap"



CEO's statement below. You know a bunch of beyonders should invest in what they need.  :Smilie: 

NeonMind grabbed my attention with its distinctive focus on the obesity market and desire to bring new treatment modalities to patients suffering with obesity. Over the years promising new drugs to treat obesity have failed to gain regulatory approval. This market remains underserved and patients dissatisfied with current treatment options. A safe and effective new approach would be well received," says NeonMind President and CEO, Robert Tessarolo.

----------


## BavarianBeast

Picked up RVV revive thera today. 

20% of my portfolio is in psychedelics  :rocket:

----------


## v8killa

> Picked up RVV revive thera today. 
> 
> 20% of my portfolio is in psychedelics



Nice..any price target in mind?

----------


## jabjab

> Picked up RVV revive thera today. 
> 
> 20% of my portfolio is in psychedelics



RVV is down compared to other psychedelics stocks today, could be bargain buy

----------


## jwslam

> The psyk etf is going up after a down trend from opening.



Going in on this a bit late. Someone put me on a rocket please.

----------


## ExtraSlow

The ETF is the worst way to rocket, since it's diversified by investing in mots of names. Lower volatility than single names, which is kind of the point.

----------


## 16hypen3sp

My MMED has been doing reasonable well.

----------


## BavarianBeast

> Nice..any price target in mind?



It was a bit of a shot in the dark for me. The cannabinoid pharmaceutical portfolio and treatment of covid sounded interesting along with their ownership of Psilocin Pharma Corp. Would be interesting to see them start pulling revenue in Brazil. No price target in mind but would love to see $2 in the next 6 months.

----------


## mr2mike

Thoughts on if Shroom Stonks are swimming in the wake of Weedstocks?

----------


## nzwasp

I put 2.2K into the PSYK ETF 3 weeks ago and its already up $400 I think thats pretty good. Unsure where its going to go, do these companies actually have a good game plan. Or are they all holding out on regulatory approvals.

----------


## 90_Shelby

> Picked up RVV revive thera today. 
> 
> 20% of my portfolio is in psychedelics



In at $0.64

----------


## sabad66

Took a position in RVV as well. BB always knows best  :rocket:

----------


## mr2mike

Bought some neon a few days ago. Hoping for good things.


https://calgaryherald.com/news/local...mes-to-calgary
Close to North Hill Center in Calgary.

----------


## kobe tai

> In at $0.64



I'm in too but at 0.21 a few months ago. Hopefully we get to a buck soon

----------


## BavarianBeast

Averaged my Rvv down to 62 cents, ready for lift off  :rocket: 

Nice job getting in early kobe!

----------


## ExtraSlow

OK, I'll buy RVV, sure why not.

----------


## asp integra

All aboard! In RVV yesterday as well

----------


## jabjab

is there something i'm missing about RVV? what is all the hype about?

----------


## BavarianBeast

RVV will focus on Infectious Diseases, including COVID-19, and Rare Disorders:

1. Bucillamine Infectious Diseases (COVID-19) Filing IND IND for Phase 3 Market size =TBD 
2. Psilocybin Undisclosed Pre-clinical Target FDA Orphan Status + $500M
3. Psilocybin Undisclosed Multiple Indications Pre-clinical Target FDA Orphan Status Market size =TBD
4. CBD Liver Diseases (Autoimmune Hepatitis) Filing IND Received FDA Orphan Status IND for Phase 2 Psilocybin Undisclosed Pre-clinical Target FDA Orphan Status + $500M Psilocybin Undisclosed Multiple Indications Pre-clinical Target FDA Orphan Status TBD + $100M 50k US Population

Infectious Disease Opportunity:

Focus on Bucillamine in the treatment of infectious diseases § Well-known safety profile and prescribed for arthritis in Japan and South Korea for over 30 years §
Revives clinical history with Bucillamine § Obtained 2 FDA INDs with Bucillamine and FDA orphan drug status § FDA Phase 2 clinical study for acute gout flares and cystinuria § Bucillamine (BUC) scientific rationale as an intervention for COVID-19 (see Appendix) § BUC is 16x more potent than particularly N-acetylcysteine (NAC); NAC has shown to prevent acute lung injury caused by influenza virus BUC shown superior function in restoring glutathione and therefore greater potential to prevent acute lung injury during influenza infection
BUC also shown to prevent oxidative and reperfusion injury in heart and liver tissues §
BUC proven safety and MOA similar to NAC, but with much higher potency §
Advancing towards FDA Phase 3 clinical study for COVID-19

Pschedelic Opportunity 

§ Acquired Psilocin Pharma Corp. § Derrick Welch, Founder with 14 years of HC experience; 5 years in Cannabis § Worked with Xanthic Bio Pharma and Green Growth Brands
§ Developed water Soluble THC and CBD products (Beverages, effervescent tablets)
§ Novel Psilocybin formulations, extraction and purification methods
§ Suited for pharmaceutical development and recreational markets where legal
§ Patent pending Psilocybin formulations (natural synthetic derived)
§ Capsules, Sublingual Spray, Gel Cap, Effervescent Tablets, and Oral Strips
§ Targeting rare diseases, mental health and addiction


LIVER DISEASE OPPORTUNITY
§ Focus on Autoimmune Hepatitis (AIH) § AIH - rare disease (~ 76k patients in US) causing liver inflammation  Drawbacks of current therapies (steroids): Severe side effects in 13%, relapse after drug withdrawal in 50%-86%*
§ Obtained FDA orphan drug status for CBD in the treatment of AIH
§ Seeking to file FDA IND to conduct Phase 2 clinical study in patient affected by AIH § Big Pharma interest in liver diseases § Allergan acquisition of Tobira for $1.7 billion
§ Novartis license of Conatus drug for $650 million
§ Gilead acquisition of Nimbus for $1.2 billion


STRATEGIC PARTNERS:
A. Pharm Olam
B.Psilocin Corp (Aquired) 
C.Wisconsin University
D.South Carolina University 
E.WARF Wisconsin Alumni Research Foundation 
F.Sanyal Biotechnology

Seems like a good crap shoot to me

----------


## FunWheelDrive

> is there something i'm missing about RVV? what is all the hype about?



RVV to me seems like a hype train company, they were in the Mary J sector. Then Covid, now Psychedelics. If investing in Psychedelics there are many more companies that are a pure play for the sector.

----------


## CompletelyNumb

> RVV to me seems like a hype train company, they were in the Mary J sector. Then Covid, now Psychedelics. If investing in Psychedelics there are many more companies that are a pure play for the sector.



All the "to the moon!" stocks are hype trains. Invest for the gamble and stonks, not for stability.

( i grabbed 1k shares for the memes )

----------


## mr2mike

Neon and lobe and the gainers for me this morning.

----------


## CUG

I know this is emerging market stuff, but does anyone have a DD formula for this?  :Angel:

----------


## gqmw

Finally got a small position in RVV to join in on the ride.

For those on NEON, what's your price target?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I know this is emerging market stuff, but does anyone have a DD formula for this?



Its all highly speculative. My DD is reading the investor presentations in detail and then deciding if it sounds less like bullshit then average. All investor presentations are at least 60% bullshit, but some have been 99% or higher. I don't buy those.

- - - Updated - - -

I would normally prefer some kind of cash flow, debt, earnings per share kind of thing. But, these are all zeros.

----------


## jabjab

i sold my RVV today, you're better off going with MMED or CBDT

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> i sold my RVV today, you're better off going with MMED or CBDT



I'm hoping on MYCO and RVV haha, my MMED is still up 600% so I don't want to buy anymore I just live with the regret of not buying more......

----------


## jwslam

> i sold my RVV today, you're better off going with MMED or CBDT



but beast knows best?!

----------


## mr2mike

> Finally got a small position in RVV to join in on the ride.
> 
> For those on NEON, what's your price target?



No NEON pt. Should do well with any health Canada approvals that they've applied for.
No one knows where it goes to from there. 
Over $0.35?? If you want a floor price I suppose. Lol

----------


## BavarianBeast

Neon turns me off so much. 

In order of faith I would rank my psychedelic investments from NUMI —> MYCO —> CYBN —> HAVN —> ENBI —> RVV.. 

Sold FTRP a little while back.

My dd is firsthand experience and knowing the potential of the medicine in certain settings, checking the management team and the clinical trials they want to do and how they plan to earn revenue. This is entirely different than cannabis, but I will probably be a short term player once it lifts off.

----------


## roopi

I agree with NUMI being the best investment. Also a great one to trade with daily swings.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I enjoyed my swings on numi.

----------


## 16hypen3sp

> i sold my RVV today, you're better off going with MMED or CBDT



CBDT pivoted into Covid more so than shrooms but it's allowing them to establish more clinics so it's possible they go back to shrooms and have an already established presence.

----------


## mr2mike

[QUOTE=BavarianBeast;4953687]Neon turns me off so much. 

In order of faith I would rank my psychedelic investments from NUMI —> MYCO —> CYBN —> HAVN —> ENBI —> RVV.. 
/QUOTE]

Really? HAVN has been the dog in this portfolio for me.

----------


## msommers

Kinda figure it is too late to get on the MMED and NUMI train?

----------


## roopi

I added to Numi today. It's sale day (lets just hope there isn't any more sales after today)

----------


## BavarianBeast

> Really? HAVN has been the dog in this portfolio for me.




They’re all pooch fornicating right now. These things will take a lot of patience imo. Psychedelics are great for ptsd so I think havn will do well. Their management team is decent too. 

http://www.globenewswire.com/news-re...y6r_UGHBkC6H7g

Ehave sounds kind of cool, haven’t heard of it before today. Will dig deeper tonight.

----------


## tcon

Couple weeks ago I had a 1.25 sell order for TRYP, would have been a nice nearly 100% gain and cash out... it never hit and Ive just watched it slide the whole dang time, bummer maaan

----------


## mr2mike

You RVV bastards riding the covid wave.
Nice job today!

----------


## asp integra

I need it to go a bit higher to break even

----------


## BavarianBeast

https://www.mydecine.com/news/mydeci...l-supply-chain

Increased my position significantly at 0.475 today... let’s go!!

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

Just watching all my psychedelics keep going doooooooowwwwwwwnnnnn!

----------


## cdnsir

NUMI and CYBN didn't drop enough to get filled, but got into MMED today.

No DD other than looking at their market cap and daily volumes to keep it mixed. Threw the first dart into the sector, here we go!

----------


## ExtraSlow

Dd = hodl brah

----------


## nzwasp

bought about another 200 PSYK today. Hopefully the markets start going up. Basically erased all my AMC gains now.

----------


## BavarianBeast

Nice to see them making gains again. 

RVV up 45%

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Nice to see them making gains again. 
> 
> RVV up 45%



Which still has me down 11% lol

----------


## ExtraSlow

Wow, I' haven't been looking daily, guess I should have been buying yesterday. 

Oh well, unlike with GME, I am actual diamond hands and just HODL. These are long term holds for me mostly now until I'm up 5x or more in a year or two.

----------


## mr2mike

RVV short term trend reversal.
Bought some for $0.51
Will see what you shroom fools are up to.

----------


## tcon

Dangit, was meaning to get back into RVV last week and it slipped my mind. It aint so ez being an inactive-active investor

----------


## BavarianBeast

Seelos up 55%+ on 70x average volume..

Psyk benefiting nicely from it. Don’t have either

Edit: up 90%+ now!!

----------


## mr2mike

On my radar now. Thanks.

----------


## cdnsir

A big wave today. CYBN +20%. NUMI got halted because of a new offering?

----------


## FunWheelDrive

Canaccord has put a $8.00 price target on Cybin


https://canaccordgenuity.bluematrix....om&source=mail

$8.00 Cybin will net me some decent taco money..

----------


## BavarianBeast

Good opportunity to buy some more numi in the $1.20ish range

Cybn my third largest psych holding these days so ready for lift off!

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Good opportunity to buy some more numi in the $1.20ish range
> 
> Cybn my third largest psych holding these days so ready for lift off!



Feel like I made all the wrong moves hahaha

myco down 16%
rvv down 19%
enbi down 31%

But my banks are all way up so that's good!

----------


## BavarianBeast

Yeah I’m down on most of mine now too. Adding here and there. Patience will pay on these imo. Just need a couple more things to fall into place and they’ll be running like mad.

----------


## ExtraSlow

RVV spike.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> RVV spike.



Thumbtack at best from my position haha

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm just HODL anyway, but I know there's some traders out there.

----------


## mr2mike

> RVV spike.



This is a Boomer stock spike. 
Real spike is 50% swings. 
Gonna jump on you for that. Haha

----------


## roopi

Had to buy .94 NUMI today. Last buy for NUMI I swear. Also started picking up some myco warrants. Seem a touch undervalued for the expiry.

----------


## mr2mike

I'm up $50 on RVV what do I do?
Panic sell? Or Hodl?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Panic hodl

----------


## Tik-Tok

Panic buy

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Panic At The Disco.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Does SHRM have its shit together now? Maybe?

https://champignonbrands.com/news/ch...ing-statement/

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Does SHRM have its shit together now? Maybe?
> 
> https://champignonbrands.com/news/ch...ing-statement/



That would be nice as I have some dead money sitting there.

----------


## msommers

Picked up more ENBI today.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

Ok, so did I. Why not lost a bunch more before we make it RAIN.

----------


## JustinL

> That would be nice as I have some dead money sitting there.



Same... but this seems to be a turd of a company.

----------


## schurchill39

I'm still riding this Numi wave. Slightly underwater on it but hopefully its just a matter of playing the waiting game.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Ok, so did I. Why not lost a bunch more before we make it RAIN.



Rain only goes down though.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Rain only goes down though.



I'm just here to double down on my sweet English skills. "Why not lost a bunch more" indeed.

----------


## ExtraSlow

HAVN poppin' today.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

All my stuff is still well below buy in!

----------


## schurchill39

> All my stuff is still well below buy in!



Me too my friend, me too.  :thumbsdown:

----------


## BavarianBeast

Buy more!

----------


## ExtraSlow

Can't lose if you don't sell.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Can't lose if you don't sell.



Just faith in my own research skills, lol

----------


## ExtraSlow

Well HAVN is crawling back to my buy-in numbers, another nice day starting off. I'm not allocating my more money to that sector, I'm pretty comfortable with how much of my portfolio it is right now. Still think it has good growth potential longer term, but also that it's a pretty volatile and risky investment thesis. 

BB will probably make many millions off his investments, and we'll all wonder why we didn't go in harder. Oh well, you have to be able to sleep at night.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Oh well, you have to be able to sleep at night.



What better way to sleep at night than on top of a pile of money, with many beautiful ladies?

----------


## BavarianBeast

Curious if you guys traded cannabis stocks in 2014-2016 at all? Seeing the same type of trend with the psychedelics. Just need more time. Patience and loading for me.

----------


## mr2mike

Yes and yes!!

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Curious if you guys traded cannabis stocks in 2014-2016 at all? Seeing the same type of trend with the psychedelics. Just need more time. Patience and loading for me.



My problem is I don't have the depth of understanding to make an educated choice in these investments, very green to this world, so I'm hesitant to pile too much money into something as I am literally going primarily off of "a guy on the internet said" which is a ridiculous investment strategy!  :ROFL!:  

Now that being said, are your top 3 still enbi myco and.....? hahahaha

----------


## FunWheelDrive

> My problem is I don't have the depth of understanding to make an educated choice in these investments, very green to this world, so I'm hesitant to pile too much money into something as I am literally going primarily off of "a guy on the internet said" which is a ridiculous investment strategy!  
> 
> Now that being said, are your top 3 still enbi myco and.....? hahahaha



Unlike weed companies, which most were based on selling products to the retail market, psychedelics are currently going to be used just in clinical settings and prescriptions drugs only. 

Investing in these companies the true value will be seen 3-4 years from now. Most of these will go to zero if their clinic trials don't go well or their drugs are not approved by the FDA. 

The company's I have invested in have multiple clinical trials going with multiple chemicals (Mindmed, CYBIN) the more routes to potential approval the better chance for success and some of these companies actually being able to grow to being profitable in the future. 

Even with Cybin, they currently have four chemicals that are in clinical trials, Cannacord put an $8.00 price target on them (around a 600% upside) but also said there is a 50% chance the company is worth nothing in four years.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I did not trade any MJ stocks, and frankly still haven't. Don't think I'm particularly educated on this subject in terms of the science, although I am a believer in it. I have gone to the extent to reading the investor presentations, and seeing if they sound like more than 50% bullshit. That's my line. Filtering bullshit out of powerpoints is something I'm better than average at. Got lucky in my early NUMI, sold that for sufficient profit that I'm mostly on a freeroll in my current holdings, which feel like longer term holds.

----------


## Tik-Tok

I'm just putting all my daughters RESP money in it. If they fail, then I'll tell her we never saved anything and I had to pay my own way through post secondary, working 40h a week while at it, both ways uphill, etc etc.

----------


## cdnsir

I was in early 2016 for pot. Not knowing if there's even a market for weed as illegal weed will always be around, I just wanted to have one position. My strategy was pick the second biggest guy, then ride it and hope it gets bought out by the biggest guy. 

End result, the biggest guy in Canopy kept running, gets bought out by Constellation brands and ran some more. Aphria being the second, had buyout talks that never materialized and it gets stuck in mediocrity as companies above and below took in all the biggest gains.

This time, threw 3 darts into MMED, NUMI, CYBN. Hoping MMED becomes Canopy, and one of the other two makes it with expectation that at least one of these will go under.

I do want to add more positions and feel the window is still there. However, I think I've already allocated enough for bets.

----------


## BavarianBeast

> My problem is I don't have the depth of understanding to make an educated choice in these investments, very green to this world, so I'm hesitant to pile too much money into something as I am literally going primarily off of "a guy on the internet said" which is a ridiculous investment strategy!  
> 
> Now that being said, are your top 3 still enbi myco and.....? hahahaha



NUMI —> MYCO —> CYBN —> HAVN —> ENBI —> RVV for my holdings. Though my biggest holding is myco after it hit 33 cents yesterday.

Good to know about everyone’s involvement with cannabis. I think this will be a lot bigger because of the medical potential.

----------


## Manhattan

> I'm just putting all my daughters RESP money in it. If they fail, then I'll tell her we never saved anything and I had to pay my own way through post secondary, working 40h a week while at it, both ways uphill, etc etc.



Can't tell if serious. With family RESP I am 100% indexed and no playing around. More likely than not it will outperform my own portfolio.

----------


## mr2mike

https://www.thedrum.com/news/2021/04...hing-beverages

Shroom drinks

----------


## BavarianBeast

Tons of myco loaded and ready for space travel

----------


## nzwasp

> https://www.thedrum.com/news/2021/04...hing-beverages
> 
> Shroom drinks



cant wait

----------


## BavarianBeast

Hopefully rvv makes it out of the red today for all of us!

----------


## BavarianBeast

Mindmed unlisted to Nasdaq. To the moon!

----------


## cdnsir

> Mindmed unlisted to Nasdaq. To the moon!



Bounced back from a painful month of straight losses in one morning... Weeeeee!!

----------


## ExtraSlow

am I rich yet? ***checks brokerage account**** No. 

Luckily the ones I am down the most in, are my smallest holdings. So that shows I'm a genius. A stable genius probably.

----------


## JustinL

SHRM is trading again on the Canadian exchange. I'm still bag holding on that turd.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> SHRM is trading again on the Canadian exchange. I'm still bag holding on that turd.



At one point I thought those guys had some good potential. But the de-listing, and the disorganized manner in which they handled it, did not bring me any confidence in their managerial competence.

----------


## BavarianBeast

Nice climb from Numi too! 

Glad I bought all those shares at 78 cents

----------


## visualk

Any thoughts on PULL - Pure Extracts

----------


## BavarianBeast

I don’t consider cannabis psychedelics and their vape carts are shit.

----------


## cdnsir

And we have take off gents. 

Good job for all that averaged down for the past little while. Wished I had with NUMI at $0.90 but was born with cotton balls.

MMED.NE 4.2100	+1.5400	+57.6779%
NUMI.V 1.0200	+0.1800	+21.4286%

----------


## BavarianBeast

Woohoo. Hopefully this train keeps chugging next week. Good luck to all!

----------


## BavarianBeast

Here we go!!! 

 :rocket:

----------


## ExtraSlow

Do we? Do you mean specific names, or sector-wide? What's the catalyst here? MMED on Nasdaq?

----------


## Nova316

MMED on Nasdaq tomorrow 
Section is running with it today
Also probably because it was a top post on WSB

----------


## ExtraSlow

Roger Roger. Can't see anything getting high enough that I'd be up much, but anyone day trading could do well.

----------


## BavarianBeast

They were off to the races out of the gate this morning. Lost a bit of steam but hope they pick up. I was hoping 30%+ across the board lol. 

I know there was a big article in the NYT that talked about Numi and other publicly traded companies, might of helped bring in some more money too..

----------


## cdnsir

> MMED on Nasdaq tomorrow 
> Section is running with it today
> *Also probably because it was a top post on WSB*



This bothers me. Anticipating it to peak then plummeting by next week.

----------


## Nova316

This bothers me to, its going to peak at an insane evaluation then come right back to this level.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I guess that'll only bother me if it's only MMED that peaks at insane levels.

----------


## chongkee_

Hold MMED or dump this week?

----------


## cdnsir

I want to dump then come back when things stabilize, just difficult to set a sell price.

The mix of a Nasdaq bump and reddit pump is convoluting things. Funds are adjusting to add MMED on the Nasdaq side (hold), but the Reddit talks tells me to get out asap.

It's good news for the sector no doubt, but you know the rug will be pulled from your feet at any moment now.

----------


## mr2mike

I'd dump your initial investment if wsb's is involved.

----------


## Ekliptix

> Mindmed unlisted to Nasdaq. To the moon!



I bought MindMed in Dec 2020, at $4.40. Rode it down to $2.70, so I'm happy it's rocketed up to $5.80 in the last 2 days with teh Nasdaq announcement. I'm up a little with it overall, but I sure bought at the peak (until now).

----------


## ExtraSlow

I guess to get into any of the WSB-fuelled madness you need to be on the UDS exchanges, right? Like those autists can't find the CSNX, CSE, NEO etc, right?

----------


## mr2mike

Question is who's next for UP LISTING? And why? 
NUMI? 
LOBE?

----------


## ExtraSlow

I suggest MYCO, HAVN and RVV. Just cause I own em.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I suggest MYCO, HAVN and RVV. Just cause I own em.



I've heard MYCO is going to the moon 


(from BB and ES)

----------


## ExtraSlow

I trust both of those guys.

----------


## BavarianBeast

I think cybin next for uplist

Then Numi and myco. Myco may have to do RS for uplist if the share price doesn’t move big 

I’m not selling anything for a while

----------


## Nova316

> I think cybin next for uplist
> 
> Then Numi and myco. Myco may have to do RS for uplist if the share price doesnt move big 
> 
> Im not selling anything for a while



I also believe its Cybin it should be uplisted in the next two weeks 
Numi is a few months away.

I also have Myco, it has a decent way to go. Although I am holding a lot of it. Not as much as you though.

----------


## gqmw

> I think cybin next for uplist
> 
> Then Numi and myco. Myco may have to do RS for uplist if the share price doesn’t move big 
> 
> I’m not selling anything for a while



Nice to finally be green on CYBN, MYCO, NUMI and RVV. I think I'm going to take some profits on MMED soon.

----------


## FunWheelDrive

> I think cybin next for uplist
> 
> Then Numi and myco. Myco may have to do RS for uplist if the share price doesn’t move big 
> 
> I’m not selling anything for a while



I agree with this, Cybin has been my dark horse this entire time. Looking at CEO.CA as a gauge of retail hype, there is none, it's very under rated. 

CEO Doug Drysdale said in an interview that an uplisting to the NASDAQ was a goal of theirs, but didn't put a timeline on it. I wouldn't expect it to be up listed anytime this year. I hope I'm wrong.

----------


## mr2mike

Cybin gap up right into resistance today. I'll wait a bit see if it can bust through.

I missed MMED but definitely not chasing.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Seems legit.

https://amp.theguardian.com/lifeands...rstand-bitcoin

----------


## Tik-Tok

Yesterday: Finally! I'm in the green.

Today: fuck

----------


## BavarianBeast

2022: what colour sports car to buy?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> 2022: what colour sports car to buy?



like

----------


## msommers

Meanwhile ENBI is shitting the bed

----------


## Ekliptix

> yesterday: Finally! I'm in the green.
> 
> Today: Fuck



qft

----------


## BavarianBeast

Huge volume for cybin today. Looking ripe for rocketeering

----------


## jabjab

> Huge volume for cybin today. Looking ripe for rocketeering



I'm banking on it! holding 2000 shares

----------


## BavarianBeast

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1nJn...0Ct3tVJAO/view

Roth report with $10usd valuation. 

Probably up listing to Nasdaq by June 2021. (Page 3 of report it looks like) 

Cybn my second largest psychedelic holding now.

----------


## nzwasp

https://upmindingly.com/psychedelic-...n-nova-scotia/

----------


## FunWheelDrive

> Huge volume for cybin today. Looking ripe for rocketeering



Massive volume but didn't move the price at all, all the volume done in one trade. I'm thinking it was a larger exchange swapping shares with the NEO exchange? Maybe the NASDAQ up listing coming way quicker than we thought?

----------


## BavarianBeast

Yeah I saw the 5.7m share trade. 

I’m not positive but unless they reverse split, I think they need to trade above $2 for 3 months for a Nasdaq list. Don’t quote me on that though. 

Gaining nicely again today.

----------


## mr2mike

$3

----------


## mr2mike

Cybin keeps rolling. People on various mobile platforms can't seem to buy it yet. Once it gets to another exchange, it'll roll.
I'm seeing a ton of interest in it.

*I do not endorse mobile trading*

----------


## tirebob

So I bought 200 shares of cybin as one of my first investments at $2.15/share. I know shit about this but I am hoping it was a good call. Total baby newbie investment for me! haha!

Ooops... It was actually 2.125/share...

----------


## pheoxs

> So I bought 200 shares of cybin as one of my first investments at $2.15/share. I know shit about this but I am hoping it was a good call. Total baby newbie investment for me! haha!
> 
> Ooops... It was actually 2.125/share...



Buy a stock -> See it immediately drop. Welcome to beyond investing!

----------


## tirebob

> Buy a stock -> See it immediately drop. Welcome to beyond investing!



Hahaha! That is my expectation... lol!

----------


## msommers

> Buy a stock -> See it immediately drop. Welcome to beyond investing!



This is the way.

----------


## BavarianBeast

So that’s why it dropped today. Newbies curse! 

Good luck bob, I think it will be a good investment.

----------


## tirebob

> So that’s why it dropped today. Newbies curse! 
> 
> Good luck bob, I think it will be a good investment.



Well so far it has cost me a lunch... lol! I can live with that...

----------


## z24_wheels

Wonder if now is a good time to jump into Numi

----------


## BavarianBeast

> Well so far it has cost me a lunch... lol! I can live with that...



Looks like your up a lunch now. Tendies from Wendy’s at least

----------


## tirebob

> Looks like your up a lunch now. Tendies from Wendy’s at least



Yeah man! She rallied back there the last hour! Woot! I feel like a wall street tycoon now!

----------


## ExtraSlow



----------


## cdnsir

With that mystery block trade, steady gains, and that swing today, someone doesn't want CYBN to go under $2. Maybe there's something behind the uplisting theory.

This is the way... Tendies... Sir, is this r/BankersHallBets?

----------


## BavarianBeast

As a peasant I tried to do my part in keeping it above $2.

----------


## roopi

I feel like my 1,000 share purchase at $2.03 deserves the credit of making this bounce back.  :ROFL!:

----------


## tirebob

> I feel like my 1,000 share purchase at $2.03 deserves the credit of making this bounce back.



Good buy with the bounce back!

----------


## jabjab

Lobe Sciences is another one that could take off, ticker is GTSIF

----------


## mr2mike

> Lobe Sciences is another one that could take off, ticker is GTSIF



Or LOBE on Cnxv exchange. It's definitely riding on resistance. Want to see one good gain day before I get back into that one.

As for 
@tirebob
 just don't put so much money in that you can't sleep at night and leave it in there for awhile. No knee jerk reactions. I've dropped 40% at times only to see it return and double. Not in shrooms but in weed.
This will be the same. 
Lots of these names guys can't seem to trade them on mobile apps yet. When that happens, you'll be ahead of that wave.

----------


## BavarianBeast

Lobe seems kind of cool. Will have to read up a bit more.

I could see psychedelics improving brain function after a traumatic head injury/brain damage. The medicinal potential is insane. My friend had a really bad stutter for the last 28 years of his life. Had a big trip and rarely has issues with speech anymore. Paul stamets tells of a similar story. Psilocybin is incredible. Can’t wait really dive deep into the benefits on a scientific level.

----------


## mr2mike

Was the studder from an accident or early childhood development?
Either way... Crazy!

----------


## schurchill39

> Lobe seems kind of cool. Will have to read up a bit more.
> 
> I could see psychedelics improving brain function after a traumatic head injury/brain damage. The medicinal potential is insane. My friend had a really bad stutter for the last 28 years of his life. Had a big trip and rarely has issues with speech anymore. Paul stamets tells of a similar story. Psilocybin is incredible. Can’t wait really dive deep into the benefits on a scientific level.



Personally this is what I am hoping for. One of the rare-ish side effects of a medication I am on is memory loss and I would sure love to remember the next 10 years of my life because I really struggle to remember the last 10. With some of the preliminary reading I have done on it, the science is definitely pointing to psilocybin being a safe alternative or additional choice to quit a few psychoactive medications. The gains and tendies will just be icing on the rocket to the moon!

----------


## ExtraSlow

> *NEWS RELEASE
> CHAMPIGNON BRANDS CHANGES NAME TO BRAXIA SCIENTIFIC TO REFLECT THE INTEGRATION OF KETAMINE AND PSYCHEDELIC CLINICS AND ITS RESEARCH AND DEVELOPMENT PRIORITIES*
> TORONTO, ONTARIO May 3, 2021  Champignon Brands Inc. (the Company), (CSE: SHRM) (FWB: 496) (OTCQB: SHRMF), is pleased to announce that it has changed its name from Champignon Brands Inc. to Braxia Scientific Corp. and its ticker symbol will change from SHRM to BRAX on the Canadian Securities Exchange (the CSE). The name change reflects the Companys commitment to providing access to, and leadership in, setting the standard of care for ketamine treatment in depression through its network of clinics, as well as the Companys ketamine and psychedelic derivative research and drug development priorities. Braxia Scientifics overarching aim is to shape the future of treatment for people suffering from depression and other mental health disorders.



well, it's not a word, but it's somehow easier to spell than the old name?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Ok BB, I swapped HAVN for CYBN let's do this.

----------


## BavarianBeast

Good time to buy under $2.20 imo! All aboard the sybian rocket! Sorry, Cybin rocket!

Anyone buying Mindmed at $4.00? I’ve never liked them but might buy a bit for a quick flip. Seems like an easy 2-3 day play

----------


## asp integra

> Anyone buying Mindmed at $4.00? I’ve never liked them but might buy a bit for a quick flip. Seems like an easy 2-3 day play



Been watching this stock for a while but have yet to purchase. The drop below $4 might be my signal to get in.

----------


## cdnsir

And... here's the classic Reddit rug pull, MMED back to sub $4 now.

----------


## mr2mike

> And... here's the classic Reddit rug pull, MMED back to sub $4 now.



Like clockwork. That's why I never chased. Hopefully we're all right on the guess of next uplister. That's when we have bigger gains.

Tryp seems to be pumping ads for me online.

Uplist discussion. Article is like motley fool though.
https://psychedelicstockwatch.com/ps...-on-the-nasdaq

CYBIN
FTRP 
NUMI
MYCO

----------


## BavarianBeast

> Good time to buy under $2.20 imo! All aboard the sybian rocket! Sorry, Cybin rocket!
> 
> Anyone buying Mindmed at $4.00? I’ve never liked them but might buy a bit for a quick flip. Seems like an easy 2-3 day play



This really was easy money

----------


## ExtraSlow

what platform do you guys use to track prices daily?  Google finance sucks and can't see NEO, Yahoo seems better. I'm sure all the real day-trader platforms are good, but I'm not on those. Any simple website that you like for weekly check-ins?

----------


## FunWheelDrive

Tradingview.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Champignon / Braxia are beauties. 



> *NEWS RELEASE
> BRAXIA SCIENTIFIC CORP. COMMENTS ON PROSPECTIVE CLASS PROCEEDING*
> TORONTO, ONTARIO May 3, 2021 – Braxia Scientific Corp. (the "Company"), (CSE: SHRM) (FWB: 496) (OTCQB: SHRMF), (formerly Champignon Brands Inc.) announces that it was served with a notice of civil claim in a proposed class proceeding in British Columbia against the Company, its CEO, certain of its former officers, a shareholder, and underwriters which were engaged in connection with a private placement financing for the Company in June 2020.

----------


## mr2mike

> what platform do you guys use to track prices daily? Google finance sucks and can't see NEO, Yahoo seems better. I'm sure all the real day-trader platforms are good, but I'm not on those. Any simple website that you like for weekly check-ins?



WeBull app on Android.
Setup various lists.

----------


## tirebob

Seems like a good time to buy more Cybin hovering in the low 1.90's right now, no?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Like my realtor friends say, now is the best day to buy. ***not investment advice***

----------


## asp integra

> Been watching this stock for a while but have yet to purchase. The drop below $4 might be my signal to get in.



I was so busy this morning with actual work that I forgot about this. Low was 3.75 this morning and it shot up to 4.64 in an hour  :Bang Head:  :Bang Head:  :Bang Head:

----------


## tirebob

> I was so busy this morning with actual work that I forgot about this. Low was 3.75 this morning and it shot up to 4.64 in an hour



Seems to be dipping somewhat again. Sitting $4.14 right now

----------


## msommers

https://www.nytimes.com/2021/05/03/h...imes&smtyp=cur

----------


## BavarianBeast

> Seems like a good time to buy more Cybin hovering in the low 1.90's right now, no?



Did you buy some more? Nobody wants to sell any shares under $2.01 right now

----------


## tirebob

I bought 400 shares

- - - Updated - - -




> Did you buy some more? Nobody wants to sell any shares under $2.01 right now



I bought 400 shares at $1.93

----------


## BavarianBeast

Very nice. I couldn’t trade at the time it was below $2.00 today and missed out on accumulating some more at those low levels. I don’t think it’ll last long down here personally.

----------


## tirebob

> Very nice. I couldn’t trade at the time it was below $2.00 today and missed out on accumulating some more at those low levels. I don’t think it’ll last long down here personally.



I won't lie... I am grasping at straws a bit being such a newb but I was reading a ton today about it online and it seems to have a lot of buzz about it. Numinus is anther one I am paying attention to. Picked up some in the high 90's and am now a bit behind but seems like it is one to hold onto as far as I can see.

----------


## mr2mike

I'm thinking of dropping LOBE.
Wtf, they bought some bs vitamin brand?! 
Stick to the script. Don't diversify at the start. I've seen this in weed and it never ended well.

----------


## BavarianBeast

I didn’t touch lobe. Management was enough for me to close that book. 

Numi should be a good one too, bob. Just need a bit of patience with all these imo.

----------


## mr2mike

I agree. New sector investment can give great returns but need big time patience. Takes a lot of time.
I was in acb and CGC for a good 9 months before it got really moving. Those 9 months seemed like eternity with 40%-60% ups and downs.

----------


## tirebob

MMED is currently below $4.00 again if anyone is interested...

----------


## tirebob

> mmed is currently below $4.00 again if anyone is interested...



 mmed 3.91

----------


## ExtraSlow

Eaaaaasy there bobby.

----------


## tirebob

> Eaaaaasy there bobby.



I'm losing it buddy... The rabbit hole is deep!

----------


## ExtraSlow

This can literally eat up your entire life. It gets unhealthy quick, and that's without even losing all your money.

----------


## killramos

.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> This can literally eat up your entire life. It gets unhealthy quick, and that's without even losing all your money.

----------


## ExtraSlow



----------


## tirebob

> This can literally eat up your entire life. It gets unhealthy quick, and that's without even losing all your money.



You stop harshing my vibe bro... I'm in the game now.

----------


## ExtraSlow



----------


## Tik-Tok

> what platform do you guys use to track prices daily? Google finance sucks and can't see NEO, Yahoo seems better. I'm sure all the real day-trader platforms are good, but I'm not on those. Any simple website that you like for weekly check-ins?



Back to this, those two mentioned suck for the free versions. Yahoo Finance has an app I just found, and it seems ok. I like that I can hide the value of my account and only see the percentages. Makes me feel less bad.

----------


## BavarianBeast

> This can literally eat up your entire life. It gets unhealthy quick, and that's without even losing all your money.



What’s unhealthy about waking up 3 times a night to check futures and commodity pricing?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> What’s unhealthy about waking up 3 times a night to check futures and commodity pricing?



If you aren't on the CME at 5am, what are you even doing. Those pork bellies aren't going to future themselves.

----------


## BavarianBeast

Damn straight.

Myco making a nice recovery again. I have an unhealthy amount of shares. I think I might dump half and move to cybin once it breaks $.50

----------


## ExtraSlow

Unhealthy for you is probably the whole bankroll for us minnows.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Unhealthy for you is probably the whole bankroll for us minnows.



He posted his number before ninja editing a few days ago. I can confirm.

----------


## CompletelyNumb

My share price:

MYCO 0.48
NUMI 1.03
RVV 0.59

I'll be sleeping on these for a minute  :Sleep ZzZZ:

----------


## tirebob

> My share price:
> 
> MYCO 0.48
> NUMI 1.03
> RVV 0.59
> 
> I'll be sleeping on these for a minute



I got NUMI in two different purchases. the intial one at 1.08 and the second one at 0.99

CYBN I got the first at 2.18 but the second purchase at 1.93. On these overall between the two accounts I am ahead as of right now.

----------


## FunWheelDrive

> Attachment 94878
> 
> Did well on MindMed, sold half my position when it hit 100% profit. I also am holding a bag on SHRM which has been halted for 4 months..



Still holding 4000+ shares of mindmed at $0.49 average

Cybin average at 1.90

SHRM crap bag average at $2.00

----------


## Disoblige

> This can literally eat up your entire life. It gets unhealthy quick, and that's without even losing all your money.



Everyone has to pay their dues on the stock market. There is slim chance anyone can tell people what they know now unless they experience it themselves. It is all part of the learning process.

I know what I know now because of what I did on my own. People telling me stuff didn't make a big difference as everyone's plans may not be the same. Live and learn through experience and own DD.

----------


## tirebob

MMED is down to 3.74 right now

----------


## Tik-Tok

CYBN well below $2 now.

----------


## tirebob

> CYBN well below $2 now.



Yeah I bought a bunch last time it was this low... I am tempted to get more but think I need to watch this play out today! lol

----------


## BavarianBeast

Those $1.76 cybn shares this afternoon looked really nice.

----------


## cdnsir

> Those $1.76 cybn shares this afternoon looked really nice.



I triggered the dip around noon at $1.81. You're welcome.

----------


## tirebob

> I triggered the dip around noon at $1.81. You're welcome.



I scooped another 300 shares here...

----------


## cdnsir

> I scooped another 300 shares here...



Nice! It's no scotch thread money... but definitely cheap beer thread money if we sell tomorrow.

----------


## tirebob

> Nice! It's no scotch thread money... but definitely cheap beer thread money if we sell tomorrow.



The only positive of this fucking week! hahaha!

----------


## BavarianBeast

Might be worth looking at seelos below $4. Seems like a big overreaction for their ketamine news. Will probably recover quite a bit in a day. 

https://finance.yahoo.com/news/seelo...100000846.html

----------


## ExtraSlow

Wait they had good news and went down?

----------


## asp integra

> Wait they had good news and went down?



"buy the mystery, sell the history"

----------


## BavarianBeast

I guess Roth capital downgraded their price target from $12 to $4. I still don’t hold any but figured it would have recovered by now.

----------


## mr2mike

> Those $1.76 cybn shares this afternoon looked really nice.



Watch CYBIN appears to be tapping resistance levels. Hopefully it holds here. No sense buying more yet Imo.

----------


## tirebob

> Watch CYBIN appears to be tapping resistance levels. Hopefully it holds here. No sense buying more yet Imo.



I have bought and sold CYBIN a few times now... It is one of the few I have been able to make money at. Buy it down at 1.80ish, set it to sell at $1.90ish, rinse and repeat. Seeing how long that can go on for I get but so far so good.

----------


## BavarianBeast

https://www.marijuanamoment.net/cali...mittee-action/

Good news. Put June 4 in your calendar for psychedelics and load up!

----------


## ExtraSlow

I thought we all already loaded up? You guys held some back?

----------


## BavarianBeast

I am tapped out but I know bob has some money to throw at cybn, numi and myco..  :Wink:

----------


## cdnsir

Thanks, so that explains the end of day spike.

These stocks are all HODLers, but nothing wrong with selling the news to take some money off the table. *Not financial advice*

----------


## tirebob

> I am tapped out but I know bob has some money to throw at cybn, numi and myco..



Fuck yeah I do... I think CYBIN is worth buying more tomorrow sitting at 1.81. It didn't see the bump at the end of the day but NUMI jumped up 10% over yesterday so I am super happy with that one.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Good indicators for CYBN.
https://www.forbes.com/sites/willyak...-disorder/amp/



- - - Updated - - -

I think sublingual will be a preferred clinical dosing mechanism. Faster action allows easier monitoring, and shorter clinical visits, which should lower costs and increase profits for clinicians, which is important.

----------


## mr2mike

I thought it was the taste that everyone loved and sublingual removes that.  :Barf:

----------


## tirebob

> I thought it was the taste that everyone loved and sublingual removes that.



Chocolates... It's all you need

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

Well boys, do we keep putting money into this or is holding pattern the nod?

----------


## BavarianBeast

I think myco is bargain under $0.35, Numi a bargain under $1.00 and cybn a bargain under $2.00

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

Definitely got into myco at the wrong time, I'm averaged at 0.50 and down a fair bit at -34%.

Wondering if I should cut and run on RVV at -21% or hope for a rally....

Maybe get into the Numi and cybn to make up some losses.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I think myco is bargain under $0.35, Numi a bargain under $1.00 and cybn a bargain under $2.00



Quoted for inspiration

----------


## msommers

I think everything in the sector is a "bargain" right now.

----------


## mr2mike



----------


## JRSC00LUDE

Buys CYBN and NUMI, immediately down 5 and 4 % respectively. hahahaha

----------


## tirebob

> Buys CYBN and NUMI, immediately down 5 and 4 % respectively. hahahaha



Sounds like par for the course! lol! Hold onto them... I have a lot of confidence they will pay you back well in the coming months!

----------


## ExtraSlow

Myco went down the most of my holdings, so I just put in an order for more of that. What goes down can go back up? Pretty sound logic I'm sure.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

Sweet little 10.8% bump in ENBI, only 55.6% to go to break even again! hahaha

----------


## mr2mike

Shroom ETF coming to USA.

https://pub.webull.com/us/news-html/...isSymbol=CLXPF

PSY carries 21 companies, out of which 35% are psychedelics companies, including Compass Pathways (NASDAQ:CMPS), MindMed (NASDAQ:MNMD), Numinus (TSXV:NUMI) Cybin (NEO: CYBN) (OTCQB:CLXPF), Field Trip Health (CSE:FTRP) (OTCQX:FTRPF) and Red Light Holland (Canada: TRIP) (OTC:TRUFF). The remaining 65% is covered by companies in the medical cannabis space.

----------


## Disoblige

> Shroom ETF coming to USA.
> 
> https://pub.webull.com/us/news-html/...isSymbol=CLXPF
> 
> PSY carries 21 companies, out of which 35% are psychedelics companies, including Compass Pathways (NASDAQ:CMPS), MindMed (NASDAQ:MNMD), Numinus (TSXV:NUMI) Cybin (NEO: CYBN) (OTCQB:CLXPF), Field Trip Health (CSE:FTRP) (OTCQX:FTRPF) and Red Light Holland (Canada: TRIP) (OTC:TRUFF). The remaining 65% is covered by companies in the medical cannabis space.



I wonder if this is why MYCO tanked.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I wonder if this is why MYCO tanked.



I have to stop looking at this thread. Trying to ignore my ongoing losses, but people keep posting about how all my stocks are dropping, which forces me to check my portfolio.

At least I'm up on RBLX, lol.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I try, really hard, to look at the shroom stocks as long term holds. The previous trading on Numi covered most of my current position so I'm able to be a bit relaxed about it.

----------


## max_boost

If you think this is the bottom, sell it and rebuy right away and just pay the $10 fee. That way it’s nothing but green from here on out lol

----------


## ExtraSlow

> If you think this is the bottom, sell it and rebuy right away and just pay the $10 fee. That way it’s nothing but green from here on out lol



Now that's a supersystem.

----------


## cdnsir

Sector's all over the map this week. Individual stocks are swinging +/- 5% depending on day of week with no real news behind it. Maybe Biogen triggering some FOMO here?

----------


## tirebob

> Sector's all over the map this week. Individual stocks are swinging +/- 5% depending on day of week with no real news behind it. Maybe Biogen triggering some FOMO here?



Numi is up like 10% today

----------


## schurchill39

> Numi is up like 10% today



I'm FINALLY in the green with them.

----------


## mr2mike

https://globalnews.ca/news/7934737/c...rch-chair/amp/

Seems like it's gaining more and more traction.
I'm not thinking it'll be a free for all like pot. 
But definitely worthy of medically used applications (and for Joe Rogan).

----------


## ExtraSlow

Yeah, I think the medical application for this will be 10x more than pot, but the recreation side will be 1/10th maybe? no idea where that leave it in terms of industry market growth potential. Somewhere good hopefully. DOn't like seeing a -35% beside one of my largest holdings, but whatev, I'm chill, sorta. 

Shit, even if the investment doesn't make me rich, I'm happy to do my part to assist research into real effective treatments for PTSD and chronic depression. Those are massive social problems.

----------


## schurchill39

> Shit, even if the investment doesn't make me rich, I'm happy to do my part to assist research into real effective treatments for PTSD and chronic depression. Those are massive social problems.



Agreed, selfishly I really want to see some drastic breakthroughs on those fronts. But if the greater community can also benefit then I am all for it. Take my money mutha fuckassssss

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Shit, even if the investment doesn't make me rich, I'm happy to do my part to assist research into real effective treatments for PTSD and chronic depression. Those are massive social problems.



I don't have enough in to get rich. Too scared hahaha 

Also scared of a couple hitting and living in ragrets!

----------


## max_boost

> Yeah, I think the medical application for this will be 10x more than pot, but the recreation side will be 1/10th maybe? no idea where that leave it in terms of industry market growth potential. Somewhere good hopefully. DOn't like seeing a -35% beside one of my largest holdings, but whatev, I'm chill, sorta. 
> 
> Shit, even if the investment doesn't make me rich, I'm happy to do my part to assist research into real effective treatments for PTSD and chronic depression. Those are massive social problems.



I am telling you. If you sell it and rebuy it won't be -35% lol

----------


## Tik-Tok

Some January 2018 MYCO prices would be nice. I can wait a few year for that.

----------


## mr2mike

> I am telling you. If you sell it and rebuy it won't be -35% lol



Protip 

I am watching CYBIN I like how the chart is doing. Stuck in the resistance area but watching it not swing largely is good. Then one day... 
@max_boost
 buys more and it'll drop  :Drama:

----------


## max_boost

> Protip 
> 
> I am watching CYBIN I like how the chart is doing. Stuck in the resistance area but watching it not swing largely is good. Then one day... 
> @max_boost
>  buys more and it'll drop



It's basically fact. NSX and 911 prices went up after I sold and condo prices went down after I bought. Something like a phenomenon.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> It's basically fact. NSX and 911 prices went up after I sold and condo prices went down after I bought. Something like a phenomenon.





- - - Updated - - -

----------


## mr2mike

Had to toss on some LL after that reply.

----------


## ExtraSlow

CYBN did a thing this week. I'm not negative on that one anymore. That's nice.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

Me either! Still super red on myco and enbi!

----------


## ExtraSlow

super red is best red I suppose.

----------


## mr2mike

Interesting that CYBN hit into resistance. Might have some trouble getting past it tomorrow. If it does, I think we may see some upward movement unless bad market news breaks.
Nice pennant pattern.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Mikey, what stock are you talking about? That's not cybn.

----------


## mr2mike

It is on the otc market. 
It's a different price but the trend should be the same as CYBIN.

----------


## ExtraSlow

OTC shit is weird. Like if you thought obscure canadian exchanges were hard to predict, OTC can be worse. Anyway, Moonrocket or whatev.

----------


## mr2mike

Anyone explain why a company would consolidate shares? 
Usually I'm part of a diluting of shares and eroding value. 

SPOR news this morning. Showed I'm up over $16k?! 

New Wave Holdings Corp. has announced a consolidation of its issued and outstanding common shares on the basis of one (1) post-consolidation common share for every twenty (20) pre-consolidation common shares.

As a result, the outstanding shares of the company will be reduced to approximately 5,984,245 common shares.

----------


## tirebob

NUMI has graduated up to tier 1 status on the TSX... That should start helping things move along hopefully.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Anyone explain why a company would consolidate shares? 
> Usually I'm part of a diluting of shares and eroding value. 
> 
> SPOR news this morning. Showed I'm up over $16k?! 
> 
> New Wave Holdings Corp. has announced a consolidation of its issued and outstanding common shares on the basis of one (1) post-consolidation common share for every twenty (20) pre-consolidation common shares.
> 
> As a result, the outstanding shares of the company will be reduced to approximately 5,984,245 common shares.



Often to meet a minimum per-share price requirements for the listing exchange.

----------


## mr2mike

Thanks. SPOR looks like it'll be a dud unless the whole sector goes on a tear.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Thanks. SPOR looks like it'll be a dud unless the whole sector goes on a tear.



Well if you're up over 16K I say cash that dud in spud!

----------


## cdnsir

> Anyone explain why a company would consolidate shares? 
> Usually I'm part of a diluting of shares and eroding value. 
> 
> SPOR news this morning. Showed I'm up over $16k?!






> Often to meet a minimum per-share price requirements for the listing exchange.



To get uplisted = acceptable. To avoid getting delisted = bad. SPOR looks to be the latter.





> Well if you're up over 16K I say cash that dud in spud!



The trading platform is comparing the new consolidated price to the original purchase price, it's probably showing a 2000% gain too. Definitely a screenshot first and wank later moment.

----------


## mr2mike

The gain is not real. I know that. Just readily flagged for me as something is up. Would have been best one day gain I'd ever had.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Mikey looking at his sick gainzzzz

----------


## tirebob

> Mikey looking at his sick gainzzzz



Versus 
@ExtraSlow
 Flexing??

----------


## ExtraSlow

Accurate

----------


## Disoblige

I usually say this anyways, but I'd rather look like ExtraSlow.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Beats my gains

----------


## BavarianBeast

Roth put a $3 target on Myco today. 

https://documentcloud.adobe.com/link...fHqQ#pageNum=1

----------


## Tik-Tok

Wouldn't that be nice.

----------


## kobe tai

> Roth put a $3 target on Myco today. 
> 
> https://documentcloud.adobe.com/link...fHqQ#pageNum=1



Lol I just want it above $0.40 so I'm in the green

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Roth put a $3 target on Myco today. 
> 
> https://documentcloud.adobe.com/link...fHqQ#pageNum=1



People who are paid to say this stock is a good investment say this stock is a good investment. Le surprise.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> People who are paid to say this stock is a good investment say this stock is a good investment. Le surprise.



The price jumped 20% yesterday because of those paid sponsors, so I'm not complaining. For the first time ever my total psychedelic holdings are green.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> The price jumped 20% yesterday because of those paid sponsors, so I'm not complaining. For the first time ever my total psychedelic holdings are green.



I wish it was that effective for the paid shills for energy companies!

----------


## BavarianBeast

I don’t think the 20% spike was necessarily because of the Roth report. It was getting pretty beat down for a while there. Some great buying opportunities at $.27-$.30, I put my wife’s whole TFSA into it. 

Cybin gains starting to look good these days  :thumbs up:

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm bad at investment advice. Both giving and taking. But I like the potential here.

----------


## tirebob

> I don’t think the 20% spike was necessarily because of the Roth report. It was getting pretty beat down for a while there. Some great buying opportunities at $.27-$.30, I put my wife’s whole TFSA into it. 
> 
> Cybin gains starting to look good these days



Cybin is definitely showing some life right now! I am hoping Numi is not too far behind. While no means heavily invested, I have 1000 shares and am sitting basically at just over scratch now so any bump will be sweet!

----------


## BavarianBeast

That MYCO volume first thing in the morning  :rocket:

----------


## Tik-Tok

I told two people to get into MYCO when it was less than 30c. I hope they listened to me.

----------


## BavarianBeast

I wonder if I can wrap my Lambo in mycelium?

----------


## cdnsir

Boom goes the CYBN dynamite. Let's keep fingers crossed the $3 becomes the new support.

Lots of news from todays's earnings report, they've been a busy bunch. PRESS RELEASE

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

Hard to know whether to dine and dash now or pit in.....

----------


## cdnsir

Thought about it all morning, and the smart thing is to unload and rebuy once it settles. But there was some serious momentum even before the report, and trying to time the market usually gets you burnt.


What do I know though? Held on to MMED when it was all time high, and rode it all the way back down like a true HODL'er/sucker while everyone took profits.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Only 
@BavarianBeast
 knows for sure. I checked and I'm not at 5x on CYBN, so not selling.

----------


## mr2mike

Hold CYBN till uplisting or at least stronger rumors of it happening.
But sell after BB, Tirebob, max_boost and myself sell.  :Burn Out:

----------


## BavarianBeast

At least $10 or bust on cybin for me!

----------


## ExtraSlow

Like

----------


## CompletelyNumb

> I'm bad at investment advice. Both giving and taking. But I like the potential here.



 :thumbs up:  I bought all these mushroom stocks MONTHS ago when they were being recommended here, still in the red on all of them despite all the recent good news.  :Drama:

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> I bought all these mushroom stocks MONTHS ago when they were being recommended here, still in the red on all of them despite all the recent good news.



I'm still in the red on a couple but doing 20%, 50%, 70% and 600% on a few too so not bad overall. Even though it's all theoretical gainz! I love though that the more money I have in the worse they're doing!  :ROFL!:

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm green in my RBC app, and overall more green since my initial NUMI windfall. I approve of shrooms as an asset class.

----------


## msommers

> I bought all these mushroom stocks MONTHS ago when they were being recommended here, still in the red on all of them despite all the recent good news.



My lone purchase of ENBI is my worst performing stock. Keeping trying to average down, right??!

----------


## ExtraSlow

> My lone purchase of ENBI is my worst performing stock. Keeping trying to average down, right??!



Sounds like a good time to buy more!

----------


## mr2mike

My strategy in a new sector is shotgun approach. Spread it out and one will be a big winner or two.

----------


## msommers

Ha, yeah you're right. Just see what sticks

----------


## mr2mike

Learned that from weed stocks. Do that until the few that gain market share start to stick out.

----------


## mr2mike

_The latest in this series of news is Stifel (NYSE:SF) continuing positive coverage of Cybin Inc. (NEO: CYBN) (OTCQB:CLXPF), a biotech company developing novel psychedelic molecules for mental health treatment.

The investment firm raised Cybin’s price target by CA$4 to CA$15 ($12) and kept it in the “speculative buy” rating.

On Monday, Cybin reported a net loss of CA$32.2 million ($26 million) for the year ended March 31, 2021, with cash equivalents of about CA$64 million ($51 million) by that date.

Stifel Analysis: A report released last week by Stifel praised Cybin’s new molecules for their “strong potential for IP protection and a long period of outsized returns.”

Stifel raised the price target on Cybin stock from CA$11 to CA$15 and continued a “speculative buy” rating, meaning that the firm expects “a total return of greater than 30% over the next 12 months, with total return equal to the percentage price change plus dividend yield, accompanied by substantially higher than normal risk.”

Stifel based this analysis on the company’s recent announcement of choosing social anxiety disorder and generalized anxiety disorder as target indications for CYB004, a novel molecule of the psychedelic class. These indications hold a large potential patient pool, have been amplified by the Covid-19 pandemic and often go untreated.

The firm said it believes the market size for these indications could be even higher than the estimated $4 billion postulated by Cybin. While the psychedelics company is basing its estimates on patients that are already under medication with antidepressants, Stifel analysts think this molecule could be used to treat currently unmedicated patients.

The firm also sees possible synergies with other compounds from the Cybin family, such as CYB001, which is targeting major depressive disorder. As anxiety disorders are often presented with psychiatric comorbidities like depression, the company could also take advantage of a more holistic approach to patient care.

Cybin OTC stock closed at $2.35 on Monday._

----------


## CompletelyNumb

> My lone purchase of ENBI is my worst performing stock. Keeping trying to average down, right??!



Not sure if that's my problem but I never average down  :Drama:

----------


## tirebob

Mush stocks are cranking this morning early! Something must be up...

NUMI, MYCO both up over 20% and CYBN is up like 10% right now.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Wtf? Is this a Reddit pump?

----------


## tirebob

> Wtf? Is this a Reddit pump?



Dunno what the story is yet... I could see that if it was a stock, but all are pumping like crazy all of a sudden! I was stoked when I opened my portfolio this morning after the last while of a shit show haha. Enjoying these rides!

----------


## BavarianBeast

They were still undervalued and I had to load up a bit more

----------


## mr2mike

I think it's an ETF purchase.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Mush stocks are cranking this morning early!



Approved. I like this.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> They were still undervalued and I had to load up a bit more



Just warn us peasants before you pull your money out and tank the stocks. At least a 60 min warning, and I'll give you 5% of my profits.  :ROFL!:

----------


## msommers

> Not sure if that's my problem but I never average down



ENBI showing how much it sucks today.

----------


## BavarianBeast

> Just warn us peasants before you pull your money out and tank the stocks. At least a 60 min warning, and I'll give you 5% of my profits.



Haha sounds good, though by the time I sell my shares probably won’t even be a 1/4 of the daily volume. Hopefully..

Yeah enbi is by far my worst in the psychedelic portfolio. Good thing it only 1% of it. I believe in DMT though. Just going to take longer than other psychedelics because of how intense it is. If I didn’t have any shares right now id probably take a drop in the bucket at $0.37.

----------


## mr2mike

How's 
@tirebob
 sleeping now with his CYBIN shares?

----------


## tirebob

> How's 
> @tirebob
>  sleeping now with his CYBIN shares?



I actually didn't re-buy Cybin after my last flip (ugggh regrets! haha) but I did scoop up a bunch of NUMI shares which is doing awesome right now so there's that!

----------


## BavarianBeast

> I dont think the 20% spike was necessarily because of the Roth report. It was getting pretty beat down for a while there. Some great buying opportunities at $.27-$.30, I put my wifes whole TFSA into it. 
> 
> Cybin gains starting to look good these days



Nearly doubled my wifes entire TFSA in 3 weeks thanks to MYCO. 

To the moon boys.

----------


## CompletelyNumb

I have now broken even on MYCO and NUMI. Close on RVV.  :Burn Out:

----------


## ExtraSlow

Wow, I'm much less negative with RVV now, but my buy-in was 0.606, so a ways to go. Just HOLD on my MYCO and CYBN and liking what those look like. Not doing any "trading" on this account, but will consider selling at 5x or better.

----------


## tirebob

> Wow, I'm much less negative with RVV now, but my buy-in was 0.606, so a ways to go. Just HOLD on my MYCO and CYBN and liking what those look like. Not doing any "trading" on this account, but will consider selling at 5x or better.



I initially bought some NUMI when it was like $1.04 each but averaged down a ton when it was in the 80's so now I am mid 90's so making money now. It is sitting at 1.15 as we speak.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Glad you are having fun with it Bob.

----------


## tirebob

> Glad you are having fun with it Bob.



I am actually! Truly surprising to me because I never ever subscribed to the investing mentality. I was always thinking I would ever only invest in myself sort of thing, but maybe that is part of it since I am choosing the companies to put the money into and not just giving money to an investment company. The whole research and gambling aspect is really appealing to me!

----------


## Tik-Tok

I got nervous. I sold some today, expecting a dip this week to buy back in. Paper hands for me.

----------


## mr2mike

TP Hands and its raining. Lol

----------


## mr2mike

Had to sit on my hands, not chasing these up with more money.
Waiting for a pull back seems to be happening. 
CYBIN can go a bit lower before I grab more shares.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Had to sit on my hands, not chasing these up with more money.
> Waiting for a pull back seems to be happening. 
> CYBIN can go a bit lower before I grab more shares.



My portfolio: Intraday Change in CAD 12.88

----------


## mr2mike

Picked up more cybin on the slight pull back.
Everyone blame me if the bears show up like a spray lakes camping trip.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Take the mushrooms on your spray lakes camping and ride the bears. #investingadvice.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> TP Hands and its raining. Lol



TP hands seems to have paid off. Back in this morning.

----------


## tirebob

> TP hands seems to have paid off. Back in this morning.



Sounds like that perfect move to me!

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Sounds like that perfect move to me!



I'm now a confirmed market timing genius, and totally not a chickenshit who got lucky and scored 10% more shares for the same dollar.

----------


## tirebob

> I'm now a confirmed market timing genius, and totally not a chickenshit who got lucky and scored 10% more shares for the same dollar.



I did that with Cybin like 3 times and then never re-bought, thought I was a hero, and then it almost doubled...  :facepalm:

----------


## mr2mike

I've more often missed the market up trying to time it than catching the pull backs.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Braxia keeps pumping out the better news. Seems they have gotten themselves organized finally. 
https://braxiascientific.com/news/br...anada-clients/

I do not currently own that stock.

----------


## mr2mike

Cybin receives conditional approval for NYSE listing.

Buckle up!!

https://www.businesswire.com/news/ho...-NYSE-American

----------


## nzwasp

> Cybin receives conditional approval for NYSE listing.
> 
> Buckle up!!
> 
> https://www.businesswire.com/news/ho...-NYSE-American



I hope it pans out better for me than bitfarms nasdaq uplisting did.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Cybin receives conditional approval for NYSE listing.
> 
> Buckle up!!
> 
> https://www.businesswire.com/news/ho...-NYSE-American

----------


## BavarianBeast

I’m seeing 10-30% gains for cybin today. 10-20%+ for myco. 

Crystal ball and all

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm seeing 9 beeelion percent by this time next year.

----------


## cdnsir

Nice! And they didn't use the approved stock consolidation to do it.

A $3 share price requirement for AMEX. Pat on the back for all us $1.xx HODLers.

----------


## Tik-Tok

As an investing noob. What exactly does this mean? They say they are maintaining their current NEO listing, so does that mean the NYSE one will be like an IPO? If not, does our stock holdings move over to NYSE? Does the price just convert to USD?

----------


## mr2mike

More exposure and more Americans can easily buy this.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> More exposure and more Americans can easily buy this.



So the NYSE listing is directly linked to the NEO one? It's not a "move" but just a door opening?

----------


## mr2mike

> So the NYSE listing is directly linked to the NEO one? It's not a "move" but just a door opening?



I would say so. 

The company’s over-the-counter shares will uplist into the NYSE American’s Small Cap Equity Market. Cybin shares listed on Canada’s NEO Exchange will remain listed there. The Company has reserved the ticker CYBN for the NYSE.

Drysdale said the company expects “expanded access to investors to further fuel our mission to develop revolutionary psychedelic therapeutics for patients suffering from mental health conditions."

Approval remains conditional and is still subject to final NYSE approval and the satisfaction of regulatory requirements.

----------


## BavarianBeast

Nice to see Cybin hit $4 today. Look forward to $20. I’m diamond hands until then. 

https://hcwco.bluematrix.com/sellsid...df&co=Hcwco&id

$8 target and report from HC Wrainwright

----------


## ExtraSlow

Yep, nice.

----------


## nzwasp

> Nice to see Cybin hit $4 today. Look forward to $20. I’m diamond hands until then. 
> 
> https://hcwco.bluematrix.com/sellsid...df&co=Hcwco&id
> 
> $8 target and report from HC Wrainwright



Do you believe it will get to $20?

----------


## BavarianBeast

Hell yeah I do.

https://www.businesswire.com/news/ho...-Common-Shares

Hopefully the new offering is @ $4.00 or something or like that. Cannacord likes to pay high $ for psychedelics so let’s hope for the best! I imagine a bit of a dip tomorrow anyways.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Issuing more shares is smart, but dilutes existing shares.

----------


## mr2mike

Picked up some more of cybin @ $3.36

----------


## Tik-Tok

https://www.businesswire.com/news/ho...0728006105/en/

Cybin Receives Final Approval to Commence Trading on the NYSE American on or About August 5.

----------


## ExtraSlow

:rocket:  :rocket:  :rocket:  :Pimpin':  :rocket:  :rocket:  :rocket:  :I'd Hit it!:  :rocket:  :rocket:  :rocket:  :rocket:  :rocket:

----------


## nzwasp

> https://www.businesswire.com/news/ho...0728006105/en/
> 
> Cybin Receives Final Approval to Commence Trading on the NYSE American on or About August 5.



Should I buy more shares? Currently have 900.

----------


## ExtraSlow

My financial advice is not to take financial advice from anyone on the internet.

But shroom shares are good.

----------


## mr2mike

> Should I buy more shares? Currently have 900.



Speaking from past up listings, there is a euphoria on the rise and listing.

But look at the mind Med stock. It dropped immediately.
Now it has to fight past all those bag holders to get an upward trajectory. 

Weedstocks kept rising after uplisting as it gained exposure.

My best advice, only buy what would allow you to sleep at night if it went to zero.

----------


## BavarianBeast

> Should I buy more shares? Currently have 900.



If it makes you feel any better, I’ve only got 50k shares

----------


## BavarianBeast

> Issuing more shares is smart, but dilutes existing shares.



Just happy they didn’t throw a bunch of silly warrants into the mix

----------


## nzwasp

> If it makes you feel any better, I’ve only got 50k shares



I bought an extra 5000

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I bought an extra 5000



Approved.
I don't have 50k shares.

----------


## cdnsir

> If it makes you feel any better, I’ve only got 50k shares






> I bought an extra 5000



TIL Forget reddit, Beyond is where the whales hang out.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> TIL Forget reddit, Beyond is where the whales hang out.



Word

----------


## FunWheelDrive

You guys make me feel insignificant with my 11,500 shares of CYBN.

----------


## cdnsir

An old fashioned pissing contest I see! A whooping 3000 shares checking in.

----------


## JfuckinC

I'm selling my house to invest on BB's advice this time!

away we goooooo

----------


## mr2mike

Decent volume coming into MSET
Thoughts?? 

Not sure why but it is moving in right direction. Unsure if this will keep up or pull back.

----------


## BavarianBeast

> I'm selling my house to invest on BB's advice this time!
> 
> away we goooooo



Good move. When I sold my R8, I put 100% of the proceeds into Mydecine.

----------


## jake1er

I'm well into the green on every position except for HAVN which has been an absolute dog. Thinking about cutting my loses and sinking that into MYCO or CYBN

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I'm well into the green on every position except for HAVN which has been an absolute dog. Thinking about cutting my loses and sinking that into MYCO or CYBN



My thoughts on HAVN are earlier in this thread. I got out, didn't think they had the same runway as the others.

----------


## tirebob

> My thoughts on HAVN are earlier in this thread. I got out, didn't think they had the same runway as the others.



NUMI is where I am betting the next bust out will be in this market... I learned from CYBN and am HODL'ing no matter what now.

----------


## ExtraSlow

NUMI seems to have good awareness in the market, which is probably more important than anything like fundamentals. I truly don't understand any kind of "modern" theories of investing. Just hitching my wagon to smrt folks.

----------


## mr2mike

I need to exit HAVN such a dog.

MYCO, MSET, CYBIN, NUMI are my best holdings.

----------


## FunWheelDrive

BRAX formerly champignon brands, is my biggest value play potential right now. 

They have fully funded Canadian government psychedelic trials, also just got approved to bill insurance company's to use Ketamine therapy's for it's clients. 

The company was a disaster and was halted before and I think it's still severely undervalued because of the nine month halt. Big risk but could see a big return if confidence returns to this company. 

Picked up a couple thousand shares to hodl and see what happens.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm on the mailing list for the BRAX updates, and yeah, seems they finally got themselves organized and are making progress. Buying now is certainly getting in before momentum, maybe that's great? I can't tell.

----------


## FunWheelDrive

Buy when there is blood in the streets and people are crying in pain.. that's where we are.

Not saying this this is the bottom as it's impossible to call, but buying when sentiment is very low, never feel's good but normally is the right time to load up. Specially if the fundamentals in the long term support it.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Don't disagree with the sentiment.

----------


## nzwasp

> I'm on the mailing list for the BRAX updates, and yeah, seems they finally got themselves organized and are making progress. Buying now is certainly getting in before momentum, maybe that's great? I can't tell.



For 30c a share why not

----------


## BavarianBeast

Roger McIntyre doesn’t instil much confidence for me as a ceo and director. 

Compare to somebody like Doug Drysdale and it’s a no contest.

----------


## mr2mike

Add Biomind Labs to your watch list guys.
Looks too early to see what they're up to besides jumping on the trend. 

https://www.businesswire.com/news/ho...e-NEO-Exchange

----------


## BavarianBeast

:rocket:

----------


## ExtraSlow

Just happen to have my CYBN financial statements in my hands today, and there's always interesting stuff in those. Weird how much the c-suite for that company makes, $480,000/yr in base pay. That's a lot of money for a company that doesn't make money. Even more when you look at Total comp, which is over $2 million for 2021 for the same 4 c-suite dudes. 

I know executive compensation is something that some old-economy boomer might care about, but you know, it seems like it should matter.

----------


## BavarianBeast

Peanuts my friend. We will all be thanking management when it’s $20 a share by this time next year.

----------


## nzwasp

> Peanuts my friend. We will all be thanking management when it’s $20 a share by this time next year.



What else do you have high convictions in? (could be anything)

Sold the rest of my AMC in my TFSA - invested a bit more in cybin - brought it up to 10k shares even.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Peanuts my friend. We will all be thanking management when it’s $20 a share by this time next year.



That's probably the only correct response. Just weird when compared to compensation in much larger "old economy" companies

----------


## BavarianBeast

Updated presentation for Mydecine 

https://uploads-ssl.webflow.com/5ee1...compressed.pdf

Looks like some good new partnerships and progress.

----------


## nzwasp

> Updated presentation for Mydecine 
> 
> https://uploads-ssl.webflow.com/5ee1...compressed.pdf
> 
> Looks like some good new partnerships and progress.



What’s your 2022 price target for this?

----------


## BavarianBeast

$3.33

----------


## Tik-Tok

Oof. Cybn following MMED's lead.

----------


## BavarianBeast

The good news is that it’s a much better company than Mindmed.

----------


## kobe tai

RVV getting trashed today. Down 20% currently. WTF going on with this one?

----------


## jwslam

> RVV getting trashed today. Down 20% currently. WTF going on with this one?



also riding this sinker  :Frown:

----------


## 2002civic

CYBN has plummeted in recent days too.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> CYBN has plummeted in recent days too.



When is it time to load some more of this up? Something has to pay for my RVV and ENBI beating.

----------


## kobe tai

Sorry thats my fault about cybn. Opened a position few days ago at 3.40 so ofcourse it tanks

----------


## 2002civic

> When is it time to load some more of this up? Something has to pay for my RVV and ENBI beating.



Thinking the same thing, need some beastly advice...

----------


## nzwasp

> Sorry thats my fault about cybn. Opened a position few days ago at 3.40 so ofcourse it tanks



I bought some more at 3.40 now I’m sitting on a loss of $7k.

Atleast myco is doing well.

----------


## mr2mike



----------


## nzwasp

@mr2mike
 what website / app is that from?

----------


## Tik-Tok

Is there a point to "Price Targets". Everything I read says they are almost always wrong. I'd be pretty happy at $6 in a year though.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Stock analysts are pointless. Thier price targets are even more pointless. Jim Cramer is more reputable. 
The. Companies. Being. Covered. By. Analysts. Pay. For. That. Coverage.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Stick analysis are pointless. Thier price targets are even more pointless. Jim Cramer is more reputable. 
> The. Companies. Being. Covered. By. Analysts. Pay. For. That. Coverage.



So it's advertisements for stocks. I guess it has as much place in the world as any other commercial advertising.

----------


## mr2mike

> @mr2mike
>  what website / app is that from?



Webull app on Android. It's slick even on the free version.
Takes a bit to get a handle of it it but I have all my lists now.
I don't buy stocks with it.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> So it's advertisements for stocks. I guess it has as much place in the world as any other commercial advertising.



Nobody evaluates stocks for thier job for free. If they do it professionally, someone pays them, and it ain't you.

----------


## Disoblige

There really is no point looking at these day to day, or even every week.
This reminds me of the sub $2 days of ACB/APHA/WEED.

We're still a couple years away IMO.

----------


## mr2mike

I did not think CGC would go as high as it did.
Sold under $20 thinking it peaked.

----------


## mr2mike

Cybin appointments Thresea Firestone.
Decent experience.
https://www.linkedin.com/in/theresafirestone

----------


## kobe tai

CYBN getting trashed. Down 30% already on my purchase a week and a bit ago  :Frown:

----------


## BavarianBeast

Huge news for Mydecine. Signed 5 year master research agreement with Johns Hopkins

https://www.globenewswire.com/news-r...-Medicine.html

----------


## ExtraSlow

like

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

That made me buy for myco today haha. Bought back into cybn a bit but it's still dropping, maybe I wait before diving in any more......

----------


## BavarianBeast

Pretty weak action for myco considering. Expected at least a 10-20% pop but I guess everyone wants trial results or policy change. Slow go I guess.

Good time to accumulate cybin today around $2.30.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Pretty weak action for myco considering. Expected at least a 10-20% pop but I guess everyone wants trial results or policy change. Slow go I guess.
> 
> Good time to accumulate cybin today around $2.30.



 
@BavarianBeast
 it's still dropping today as I'm sure you know. So tempting to try and time the floor hahaha. Decided to load some more myco too. This sector is turning me into a gambler.

----------


## kobe tai

Sector got pummeled recently. This stock picking thing ain't going all the well for me lol

----------


## cdnsir

> Sector got pummeled recently. This stock picking thing ain't going all the well for me lol



Guess CYBN got gradually pumped ahead of the US listing. Since it didn't spike afterwards as we aĺl thought, people are now taking profits from that massive run? One thing I did notice from their report was a poison pill clause was passed to protect against takeovers. That could be seen as negative because buyout from large pharmas coulda been another golden ticket.

Anyway the sector is still years away, pullback are to be expected. Feel good with these, unlike our BABA-bags.

----------


## jake1er

> @BavarianBeast
>  it's still dropping today as I'm sure you know. So tempting to try and time the floor hahaha. Decided to load some more myco too. This sector is turning me into a gambler.



Same here.. Had a percent of my portfolio I was comfortable with and keep adding to positions.

----------


## mr2mike

MSET is my only shroom stock that's been gaining hard.

----------


## BavarianBeast

Nice work to anyone who bought the cybin dip!

----------


## ExtraSlow

Monke hodl.

----------


## JfuckinC

> Nice work to anyone who bought the cybin dip!



is the beast still holding? you said target 3.3 no?

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Nice work to anyone who bought the cybin dip!



Agreed, minus not buying enough of it again hahaha

----------


## sabad66

Got out of cybn at 3.37 just now. Ill buy again if it drops down to the low 2s but I aint going to make the same mistake as my other psych stocks lol. Squandered 70-100% gains cuz I was greedy.

----------


## nzwasp

> is the beast still holding? you said target 3.3 no?



Pretty sure his target was $20

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Pretty sure his target was $20



My target is $19, I'm not greedy.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> My target is $19, I'm not greedy.



I'm getting out at $18.90 before all you millionaires crash the stock. 

Honestly though, this and MYCO are going to be very long term for me I think. Maybe its the mushrooms talking, but I honestly believe in the potential for this sector. Hodl until medical legalization!

----------


## BavarianBeast

> is the beast still holding? you said target 3.3 no?



Nah, no paper hands for me on myco, cybin or numi. Holding for a long time. I think I said $20 or bust previously in the thread

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

Still wondering if I should cut my losses on enbi and rvv or hope for a bit of a bounceback. Down 61 and 31% respectively with no real hope in sight!

----------


## JfuckinC

> Nah, no paper hands for me on myco, cybin or numi. Holding for a long time. I think I said $20 or bust previously in the thread



ah i musta mis read, i like that.

----------


## ExtraSlow

MYCO at $20 and I'm giggling. That'd juuuust about pay off my mortgage

----------


## BavarianBeast

Make sure to download MindLeap on App Store and give it 5 stars!  :thumbs up:

----------


## mr2mike

> MYCO at $20 and I'm giggling. That'd juuuust about pay off my mortgage



Don't get greedy. $19.995

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Don't get greedy. $19.995



I'll put in my limit sell order right now.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> MYCO at $20 and I'm giggling. That'd juuuust about pay off my mortgage



That was CYBN. Sorry bud.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> That was CYBN. Sorry bud.

----------


## mr2mike

MSET at $1 now. Watch for it to keep moving up (hopefully).

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

ENBI and RVV. Any hope of recovery or should a guy just eat his losses, cash out the remnants and toss them into one of the others? WWBD?

----------


## ExtraSlow

RVV went up today, but I'm still down 16%. I think it's got potential. It's also my smallest holding, so I can afford to be relaxed about this one.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> RVV went up today, but I'm still down 16%. I think it's got potential. It's also my smallest holding, so I can afford to be relaxed about this one.



I feel like you're telling me to keep buying to average down and hope for a run!

ENBI is the big loser on my plate. Fucking 60% hole!

----------


## ExtraSlow

Yesterday was the best day to buy, today is second best. tomorrow is third best. Always buy more.

----------


## BavarianBeast

My average on enbi is $0.86 and my average on rvv is $0.53 now.

Will keep bag holding but not adding to these positions. Only psychedelic company I am keen on adding more shares right now is cybin.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> My average on enbi is $0.86 and my average on rvv is $0.53 now.
> 
> Will keep bag holding but not adding to these positions. Only psychedelic company I am keen on adding more shares right now is cybin.



I topped up MYCO and NUMI recently and will avoid the paper hands on these for the long hold now. I don't have a lot to lose on RVV (.60 avg) and ENBI (.93 avg) in the big picture so a full crash isn't going to hurt me other than losing anything hurts haha. May as well keep it at set it and forget it then but stop buying in.....

CYBN I cashed all out on for a good gain, bought back in and am currently sitting in the green at this moment by 19%. Nervous to keep buying at current prices but I know you're thinking long game at 20 which still makes current prices a steal.....I need bigger balls.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I topped up MYCO



That explains this morning, lol.

----------


## BavarianBeast

I may have lied.. trying to fill some $0.385 myco shares now lol

----------


## kobe tai

> I may have lied.. trying to fill some $0.385 myco shares now lol



Back in this one today at 0.36

----------


## jwslam

> Back in this one today at 0.36



I caused the dip sorry

----------


## kobe tai

> I caused the dip sorry



It got smashed today... Damn

----------


## Disoblige

Still getting trashed, oh man. Even Josh (CEO) isn't sure why and doing a full audit on the trading activity.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Hmmm, keeps dipping I may buy more. Pretty tasty.

- - - Updated - - -

what time does NEO start trading?

----------


## ExtraSlow

popped on open, let's see if it drops again. My 0.33 order has been placed.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> popped on open, let's see if it drops again. My 0.33 order has been placed.



got a part fill on my 0.33 MYCO. Order is still open, I'll take more if they'll sell it.

----------


## BavarianBeast

Monday should be interesting.. 

Let’s see MYCO go back to $0.50+!

----------


## kobe tai

What's up with NUMI? Can't believe I'm now in the red on it. Damn, need to learn to take profit

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> What's up with NUMI? Can't believe I'm now in the red on it. Damn, need to learn to take profit



Everything is becoming buy potential again haha

----------


## ExtraSlow

Am I going to finally fill my order for MYCO at 0.33 today? I think yes.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Am I going to finally fill my order for MYCO at 0.33 today? I think yes.



Filled the remainder of my 0.33 MYCO today. That's nice. Averaging down is SMRT.

----------


## mr2mike

Small CYBN order this morning. I think it's close to support and been weeks since a run up.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Cybn and myco to $50 and $20 by Christmas? I want to believe.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Cybn and myco to $50 and $20 by Christmas? I want to believe.



And here all I want is to see MYCO back at $0.50, lol.

----------


## ExtraSlow



----------


## nzwasp

Does anyone know what is happening with myco shares right now? They are greyed out on my trading account

----------


## Disoblige

> Does anyone know what is happening with myco shares right now? They are greyed out on my trading account



NASDAQ listing requirements, wanted to be safe and spin out the cannabis assets just in case it will cause an issue. Probably seeing the transactions still settling and each brokerage might look a little different.

----------


## ExtraSlow

MYCO nice and spiky this week.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Slow trade transactions because of the cannabis spin-out.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Did they announce how long that process was going to take? And then after that how long the nasdaq uplist would take after? are they targeting year-end?

----------


## Tik-Tok

The process finished Oct.1, but the trades have to catch up still. They haven't announced any timeline so far as I've read, but I think the stock needs to be $3usd minimum to list on Nasdaq, so I can't imagine it'll be anytime soon

----------


## BavarianBeast

I still own a lot of myco and I hate to say but I bet they will do a 10:1 reverse split and another offering in the next 2-4 months. 

Need to raise cash some how and I don’t see how else they would meet the Nasdaq listing requirements.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Bah. don't love that for my largest holding.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Bah. don't love that for my largest holding.



Me either haha 

I am terrible at this game!

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm gonna eat up all my NUMI gainz at this rate . . .

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> I'm gonna eat up all my NUMI gainz at this rate . . .



Hopefully it's medium term pain for long term GAINZ.

----------


## tirebob

> I'm gonna eat up all my NUMI gainz at this rate . . .



Numi is a great buy again right now...

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Well, I'm all the way out of my NUMI. Bought for 0.275, sold half at 0.97 and the other half at 1.91.



Yeah, maybe re-entry point is soon for that one. See my previous trades above.

----------


## tirebob

> Yeah, maybe re-entry point is soon for that one. See my previous trades above.



Oh shit at 0.275 woulda been sweeeeet!!!

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Does anyone know what is happening with myco shares right now? They are greyed out on my trading account



MYCO available for trading through RBC this morning.

----------


## kobe tai

> MYCO available for trading through RBC this morning.



Still can't do anything with it on Questrade

----------


## tirebob

> MYCO available for trading through RBC this morning.



GTG on Wealthsimple app

----------


## ExtraSlow

Not that I want to do anything but hodl. Smooth brain ape etc.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I see the Alt House Cannabis shares showed up in my account this week from the spinout. not available to sell yet, but the placeholder is there. I was never a cannabis investor, so I'll probably sell those relatively quickly.

----------


## max_boost

Thought 8.48 was a good entry for PSYK but will just hodl

----------


## fayzed

I'm right there with you, my average price for PSYK is 7.90, hoping there is a bit of a pop soon. i don't feel bad for a hold play though fwiw.

----------


## mr2mike

Who told me to buy CYBIN such a disease right now.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I blame BB

----------


## JfuckinC

> I blame BB



BB invseting Co is having a rough go with CYBIN and FOBI, but i'm pretty sure he was in for way cheaper so realistically he's prob still rich  :ROFL!:

----------


## Tik-Tok

BB is Zorroamg's alt...

I'm still happily up on CYBN, but MYCO is disappointing. I'm sure they'll be great in a few years.

----------


## max_boost

I give it to 2030 to boom. Agenda 2030.

----------


## JfuckinC

he's too busy doing a MTB whip off a rock or something to care anyway

----------


## ExtraSlow

> he's too busy instgramming beer that tastes like deserts



FTFY brah.

----------


## nzwasp

> Who told me to buy CYBIN such a disease right now.



Yep Im right there with you - down about $1 in average cost or down $10,000 on my portfolio. Its a long hold though right!?

----------


## sabad66

> Got out of cybn at 3.37 just now. Ill buy again if it drops down to the low 2s but I aint going to make the same mistake as my other psych stocks lol. Squandered 70-100% gains cuz I was greedy.



Even a broken clock is right twice a day

----------


## mr2mike

> Yep Im right there with you - down about $1 in average cost or down $10,000 on my portfolio. Its a long hold though right!?



Nice to see if move up for once.
Tough to see a longer term downward trend forming.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Nice to see if move up for once.
> Tough to see a longer term downward trend forming.



don't you start with the TA here brother. I'll uppercut you.

----------


## kenny

https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-politics-58980382

Looks like it may be opening up for some research in the UK.

----------


## ExtraSlow

There's going to be a lot of research globally on this. The problems that this is a potential treatment for are a massive market. Could literally change the world the same way penicillin and other "miracle" drugs did.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Anyone have guesses about the opening value of the "Alt House" stock once it begins trading?

----------


## msommers

ENBI finally showing signs of life. I thought it died!

----------


## tirebob

So you guys always talk about Myco... Obviously long hold speculative thing, but does anyone have any info worth noting with these guys? I saw it drop to .295 today so I grabbed 1000 cheapie shares just to get my feet wet.

----------


## ExtraSlow

No current news on MYCO that I know of. I think it's a good value at this price, but obviously it's both speculative and a long term play. This is lower than my average cost. I will be buying more if I can free up some capital before it goes back up.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

RVV got up enough I could almost break even on a sale. Tempting!

----------


## Disoblige

> RVV got up enough I could almost break even on a sale. Tempting!



Ah yes, selling just to breakeven after bagholding for a while. Common mistake by many.

Buy/sell based on whether you believe in the fundamentals or other catalysts, not on breakeven entry prices.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Ah yes, selling just to breakeven after bagholding for a while. Common mistake by many.
> 
> Buy/sell based on whether you believe in the fundamentals or other catalysts, not on breakeven entry prices.



I just bought that stock for no valid reason other than "mushrooms!" so.......

----------


## CompletelyNumb

> I just bought that stock for no valid reason other than "mushrooms!" so.......



Pretty much this. I spent my money on mushroom stocks instead of mushrooms. Part of growing up.  :Devil:

----------


## Tik-Tok

Coming down off mushroom high is much more preferable to watching mushroom stocks high come down.

----------


## tirebob

> Coming down off mushroom high is much more preferable to watching mushroom stocks high come down.



But going up on mushrooms, both highs and stocks, is amazing!!!

----------


## kobe tai

Someone tell Myco, Cybin and Numi to get their party started again  :Frown:

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'll start dialling.

----------


## 90_Shelby

> Someone tell Myco, Cybin and Numi to get their party started again



I've held MYCO twice previously and only made ~$1300 total each time. Just bought 36,000 shares at $0.275, I hope I don't regret this! 

If the stock plummets, I'll end up walking to work this winter as that cash was set aside for 4 months of gas for the Trackhawk.

----------


## nzwasp

> I've held MYCO twice previously and only made ~$1300 total each time. Just bought 36,000 shares at $0.275, I hope I don't regret this! 
> 
> If the stock plummets, I'll end up walking to work this winter as that cash was set aside for 4 months of gas for the Trackhawk.



Im surprised 4 months of trackhawk gas is only $1300

----------


## 90_Shelby

> Im surprised 4 months of trackhawk gas is only $1300



I was referring to the cash I just spent on MYCO, 4 months of fuel for the Jeep is close to $10k.

----------


## BavarianBeast

I could almost buy a trackhawk with my unrealized myco losses hahaha

----------


## nzwasp

> I could almost buy a trackhawk with my unrealized myco losses hahaha



I could of bought trackhawk gas for 4 months with my cybin losses

----------


## BavarianBeast

Don’t sell until psychedelics are legalized for medicinal use at least!

----------


## mr2mike

Wish CYBIN was my gf because it's always going down on me.

----------


## BavarianBeast

Nov 8 should be juicy for cybin

----------


## cdnsir

Cybin granted manufacturing license by the DEA. We're coming back for you $3 bagholders!

https://www.businesswire.com/news/ho...turing-License

----------


## nzwasp

Finally! only down 2 1/2 months of trackhawk fuel now.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Nice. I just put in a stinky bid for MYCO too, because of course I would want to increase my position. Had to sell some blue chips to do it, so, yeah.

----------


## ExtraSlow

what was my last price target for these? CYBN to $20 and MYCO to $15? What did I say? If that MYCO hits, I own so much of it now that I'll have to buy my wife a decent car instead of a beater.

----------


## nzwasp

> what was my last price target for these? CYBN to $20 and MYCO to $15? What did I say? If that MYCO hits, I own so much of it now that I'll have to buy my wife a decent car instead of a beater.



If they made those price targets my TFSA would be massive.

----------


## mr2mike

> what was my last price target for these? CYBN to $20 and MYCO to $15? What did I say? If that MYCO hits, I own so much of it now that I'll have to buy my wife a decent car instead of a beater.



A low km '96 Cavalier? Z24 if it really goes wild.

Added to my cybin, I see this as a turnaround point.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Does anyone know what other companies have this authorization? I can only find one private company that does.

----------


## arcticcat522

> Nov 8 should be juicy for cybin



What's happening on the 8th? Today's news took a while to get things moving.

----------


## BavarianBeast

https://www.cybin.com/press-release/...ovember-8-2021

CEO made a positive tweet signalling some good news for it. 


Lol @ ENBI from the grave. The one stock I didn’t average down on and the ones that gained the most in the last few weeks haha. Only down 40% now haha

----------


## Tik-Tok

"Buy the rumor, sell the news"

----------


## nzwasp

Ugh Cybin, 15% drop before the conference even starts  :Frown:

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Ugh Cybin, 15% drop before the conference even starts



The conference started before the  market opened

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm easily confused on CYBN since it's traded in two currencies.

----------


## mr2mike

Lots of cybin volume the past few days.

----------


## max_boost

OUchy today

----------


## mr2mike

Good thing I still have some CRCT stock on the US side or I'd be quite unhappy on this shroom doom.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Sold half my Cybin at 2.50 today (25% profit, yay!) and bought more MYCO with that money thinking it wouldn't go any lower... then of course it did, lol.

Edit: Thank fuck for Roblox today, lol.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Myco 30 baybee  :rocket:  :Who Gives a fcuk?:  :rocket:  :rocket:  :rocket:  :rocket:  :rocket:  :rocket:  :rocket:  :Go Flames Go:  :rocket:  :rocket:

----------


## msommers

Got out of ENBI after the run up with a measly 12% gain. Should have never got in but thankfully wasn't a loss.

----------


## nzwasp

My average cost for Cybn is 3.40 so Im staying strong with BB since its his high conviction that keeps me in the stock. I dont think we are going to see any serious price action until next year.

----------


## max_boost

Mind med and compass got wrecked. Still long psyk ofc but might have to average down at some point lol my two fave investing words

Average down  :Frown: 

I mean it’s on sale  :Smilie:

----------


## jabjab

Why is everyone so bullish on Myco...it's been doing horrible

----------


## tirebob

> Why is everyone so bullish on Myco...it's been doing horrible



I don't think it is bullish as much as speculative. Anyone buying psychedelic stocks probably understands it is a long term play waiting for legalization for things to pop off. That means looking for bargains now for future flips.

----------


## jabjab

> I don't think it is bullish as much as speculative. Anyone buying psychedelic stocks probably understands it is a long term play waiting for legalization for things to pop off. That means looking for bargains now for future flips.



oh yea i get that but does MYCO offer anything different to make them stand out against the others? I've just seen it pumped alot lately on this thread.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Nice. I just put in a stinky bid for MYCO too, because of course I would want to increase my position. Had to sell some blue chips to do it, so, yeah.



Hmmmm, when you put in a stink bid buy order, and it's a long way below the current price, you feel pretty schrewd. When the transaction processes, and you realize you weren't even close to the daily low, you feel less smart. 
oh well, loading up on MYCO.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> oh yea i get that but does MYCO offer anything different to make them stand out against the others? I've just seen it pumped alot lately on this thread.



I think we're all just buying it to average down and bag holding.  :ROFL!: 

Edit: BB is either crying right now, or he's been slowly selling the last few days and that's why it's been dropping, lol.

----------


## tirebob

> I think we're all just buying it to average down and bag holding. 
> 
> Edit: BB is either crying right now, or he's been slowly selling the last few days and that's why it's been dropping, lol.



 Then there is me... "$0.20? Can't get much lower right? Sure I will buy 5000 shares now..." *Drops to $0.18...  :Barf:

----------


## ExtraSlow

At this point, I don't know what my next entry is....

----------


## CompletelyNumb

Buy order in at $0.18 to average down my $0.47 shares  :Barf:

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Buy order in at $0.18 to average down my $0.47 shares



Fuck I thought my 0.26 order was low, until it wasn't.

----------


## Tik-Tok

I think their NASDAQ plans are going to get pushed again. Unless they reverse split 20:1

----------


## tirebob

Averaged down NUMI today... Hitting 0.67... I think it is tough not to!

----------


## kobe tai

Looks like this sector is dead. Rip my money.

----------


## tirebob

> Looks like this sector is dead. Rip my money.



No it ain't dead... Just the ebb and flow until the eventual gold rush. It will happen, and if you do pay attention, you can make money in the middle.

----------


## nzwasp

> No it ain't dead... Just the ebb and flow until the eventual gold rush. It will happen, and if you do pay attention, you can make money in the middle.



its like 3.5% right - why dont you just charge the customer that fee. And if your fees were 4500 then your shop was making over six figures in October I reckon that's a good thing.

----------


## tirebob

> its like 3.5% right - why dont you just charge the customer that fee. And if your fees were 4500 then your shop was making over six figures in October I reckon that's a good thing.



Then you are not price competitive... I wish it were so easy. 

BTW... Wrong thread! lol

----------


## nzwasp

Down 14k on my cybin investment now. Hoping we are hitting bottom soon or already.

In other news though I picked up a bio stock earlier this year for 5c and its up to 13c this morning.

----------


## mr2mike

Unless Bob be selling mushrooms now??

----------


## tirebob

> Unless Bob be selling mushrooms now??



I am more on the independent real world studies of the effects end of the scale...

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I am more on the independent real world studies of the effects end of the scale...



Crucial work, thanks for your service.

----------


## max_boost

> I am more on the independent real world studies of the effects end of the scale...



Yea we are just slow on that. ayahuasca so common in the Americas.

----------


## BavarianBeast

> Yea we are just slow on that. ayahuasca so common in the Americas.



Do you mean the heart shaped herb from Wakanda? 

Yeah I am ready for a run on these. Should be some good trial data end of year or in first quarter from a few companies. Wish myco didn’t have a cash problem, they are set up well otherwise..

----------


## tirebob

Are we poised for a bit of a NUMI bump? Apparently they have just been conditionally approved for listing on the TSE.

----------


## jabjab

CYBN has been dwindling into some bad lows the last little while..

----------


## ExtraSlow

If shit keeps going down, it'll eat most of my sick Numi gainz.

----------


## kobe tai

> If shit keeps going down, it'll eat most of my sick Numi gainz.



Party's definitely over in this sector for foreseeable future

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

Losing my shirts on myco/cybn/numi so now do we go big and sink more in or sit and hang......

I don't play with hurt me money as I just don't have a good enough market/finance understanding to feel safe in my "knowledge"/decisions. Where does a guy begin to learn these fundamentals better? Likely best to not always just Vegas roll it haha

----------


## vengie

r/wallstreetbets

----------


## ExtraSlow

Fundamentals may not be the word you are looking for.

----------


## msommers

> Party's definitely over in this sector for foreseeable future



There's still a lot of research happening. The hype for now is just on pause. Clinical trials take time

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Fundamentals may not be the word you are looking for.



I think they are on the better understanding of corporate financials and the basics of how the market operates but even if not, those are the things I need to have a better grasp on I feel.  :dunno:

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm a bit snarky, but there's not a lot of fundamentals on these stocks that have negative profits for long periods. I love fundamentals for investing, but that's more applicable to established businesses, not these riskier /newer / speculative things.

----------


## BavarianBeast

“If you can’t hold me at my worst, you don’t deserve to sell me at my best.”

- Psychedelic stocks 2021

----------


## jwslam

> “If you can’t hold me at my worst, you don’t deserve to sell me at my best.”
> 
> - Psychedelic stocks 2021



Except everything I buy is a Tiffany on the crazy-hot scale.
The ride was all good until I got too heavily invested.

----------


## dimi

What do you guys see in this sector anyway? I'm a big proponent of psychedelics, but I don't feel there's much of a commercial opportunity. You can buy an 1/8th online and micro dose for months... very far from weed 2.0

----------


## ExtraSlow

Absolutely not weed 2.0. Agree with this.

----------


## tirebob

> What do you guys see in this sector anyway? I'm a big proponent of psychedelics, but I don't feel there's much of a commercial opportunity. You can buy an 1/8th online and micro dose for months... very far from weed 2.0



It will be in the medical field the advancements will be made of course. The huge push with weed was primarily about recreational sales and the stigma associated had been long gone for the most part. The stigma around psychedelics is far from gone speaking in broad terms, so the vast majority of people who could benefit from this are not those that will order an 8th of shrooms online and microdose themselves. They will want a doctors prescription and monitoring and that I think is the area of growth. Basically a much better anti-depressant provided by the system to make them feel like they are not hippies or party kids.

----------


## ExtraSlow

If you read through the investor presentations, which is good homework for anyone investing, you'll see a lot of information about the total addressable market for these types of medications. It's massive. Now like any speculative investment, it's hard to pick winners and losers at this early stage. The sector will do well, but not every company is going to share in that equally. Only invest what you can afford to lose . . .etc . . .

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

Still watching the myco freefall, was my biggest buy! hahaha

*looks in pockets, prepares to average down*

----------


## ExtraSlow

I feel ya brah. I am going to gather a few bucks for more averaging down.

----------


## JfuckinC

fellas at what point do you just give up and let it ride lol......

----------


## cdnsir

> fellas at what point do you just give up and let it ride lol......



You can't stop rolling. Moment you don't buy low, it'll bite you in the ass. Like MMED up 50% in last minute of trading today???

----------


## ExtraSlow

If any of you dudes have reddit I think someone need to start pumping this stuff hard over there. I would, but I don't even have the internet.

----------


## schurchill39

> If any of you dudes have reddit I think someone need to start pumping this stuff hard over there. I would, but I don't even have the internet.



I think you should invest in some internets one of these days here.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> ... I would, but I don't even have the internet.

----------


## tirebob

MYCO trading halt...

https://ca.finance.yahoo.com/news/ii...144000071.html

----------


## ExtraSlow

Because a huge positive announcement that means it'll be $30 in 8 months? Probably that.

----------


## tirebob

> Because a huge positive announcement that means it'll be $30 in 8 months? Probably that.



Well I think we all need that 100 bagger so lets go with your idea!

----------


## Tik-Tok

I'm new to trading, but will they halt trading before a bankruptcy announcement, or after?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Well I think we all need that 100 bagger so lets go with your idea!



If it opens lower, I guess I'm averaging down too! Already own far too many shares of this one, but I can't resist a bargain. 
@BavarianBeast
 that's the move right?

----------


## tirebob

> I'm new to trading, but will they halt trading before a bankruptcy announcement, or after?



Well aren't you quite the little pessimist today....

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I'm new to trading, but will they halt trading before a bankruptcy announcement, or after?



Bankruptcy would be the wrong word for most of the potential negative events here. I don't think a true bankruptcy is possible for this company right now.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Well aren't you quite the little pessimist today....



Watching my beer money get reduced to ditch water money has done that to me, lol.

No bankruptcy though (yet). They announced new funding.

----------


## tirebob

> Watching my beer money get reduced to ditch water money has done that to me, lol.
> 
> No bankruptcy though (yet). They announced new funding.



Yep just saw this...

https://www.mydecine.com/investors/n...pany-update-on

----------


## ExtraSlow

My honest best guess is a "bought deal financing" type announcement on a huge new dilutive share issue, with proceeds used to fund operations. Not great news for current shareholders, but better than not having funding.

EDIT: I see the correct answer was posted above and I was incorrect. Debenture financing is probably better for shareholders than equity financing. I'll take it.
Edit2: I should read the whole press release before posting. Don't listen to me. Just spouting, nearly everything I wrote was wrong.

----------


## tirebob

> My honest best guess is a "bought deal financing" type announcement on a huge new dilutive share issue, with proceeds used to fund operations. Not great news for current shareholders, but better than not having funding.
> 
> EDIT: I see the correct answer was posted above and I was incorrect. Debenture financing is probably better for shareholders than equity financing. I'll take it.
> Edit2: I should read the whole press release before posting. Don't listen to me. Just spouting, nearly everything I wrote was wrong.



You are right often enough that I give whatever comes out of your big brain due consideration...

----------


## ExtraSlow

> You are right often enough that I give whatever comes out of your big brain due consideration...



I've tricked some of the people at work into thinking that same way.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

I feel I should have avg'd down when I said so last week!

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I feel I should have avg'd down when I said so last week!



It was only about a penny lower, NBD bro. When it's $30 you won't be worried about that.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> It was only about a penny lower, NBD bro. When it's $30 you won't be worried about that.



I'll be worried about the extra thousands of shares I didn't buy haha, man I am a weak gambler!

----------


## ercchry

> I'll be worried about the extra thousands of shares I didn't buy haha, man I am a weak gambler!

----------


## ExtraSlow

well, I put in a stinky bid for lots of shares at a 0.125 price. If that hits, I'm basically doubling down. Don't have time to watch every day. Plan to be away from my computer.

----------


## BavarianBeast

> If it opens lower, I guess I'm averaging down too! Already own far too many shares of this one, but I can't resist a bargain. 
> @BavarianBeast
>  that's the move right?



Hell yeah, but I think you need to increase the price on your stink bid to $0.145 at least

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'll reevaluate next week.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I'll reevaluate next week.



I heard it's going up to $30 next week.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I heard it's going up to $30 next week.



I've done the math and lunch is on me when it does.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> I've done the math and lunch is on me when it does.



Well that's the biggest non-confidence vote I've seen in awhile.

----------


## jabjab

Why is everyone so convinced that MYCO will go up vs other similar companies? This thing has been falling like crazy for the last bit

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Why is everyone so convinced that MYCO will go up vs other similar companies? This thing has been falling like crazy for the last bit



I heard all the directors have had 5x vaxxxx.

----------


## jabjab

> I heard all the directors have had 5x vaxxxx.



what does that have to do with the stock price? I'm looking for serious answers here. I just picked up 6000 shares , dumped CYBN last week.

----------


## vengie

> what does that have to do with the stock price? I'm looking for serious answers here. I just picked up 6000 shares , dumped CYBN last week.



Only place for serious answers is Reddit.

----------


## 90_Shelby

> Why is everyone so convinced that MYCO will go up vs other similar companies? This thing has been falling like crazy for the last bit



Im about ready to dump it and accept the loss.

----------


## jabjab

> I’m about ready to dump it and accept the loss.



I admit, I got persuaded by that Bavarian guy that was pumping it like crazy on here. Maybe he can tell us why he thinks its a good investment unless he was pumping it for his own benefit lol

----------


## CompletelyNumb

> Buy order in at $0.18 to average down my $0.47 shares




Ahhh those were the days  :Repost:

----------


## roopi

BB has brought alot of good picks and I appreciate them all. I've only bought a couple after my own DD and he's made me a few dollars. They can't all be winners. I highly doubt he was dumping shares while you guys were buying. 

You should have asked why it was a good investment before buying. You're doing it backwards.

----------


## ExtraSlow

The idea that bb is bothering with a pump and dump in this thread is laughable. 

All of these stocks are risky. More risky than most others.

----------


## vengie

> I admit, I got persuaded by that Bavarian guy that was pumping it like crazy on here. Maybe he can tell us why he thinks its a good investment unless he was pumping it for his own benefit lol



Blaming someone else for your lack of due diligence is hilarious. 

I predict significant growth in this sector, but it's early stages. 
If you're watching your portfolio every day then this industry isn't for you. 

Sit and hold for multiple years.

----------


## tirebob

> The idea that bb is bothering with a pump and dump in this thread is laughable. 
> 
> All of these stocks are risky. More risky than most others.



No doubt... The volume we push through here in a month is probably not even a single trade by some of the big boys which still barely makes a dent in the value.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Yeah, pump and dumps are a real thing that us little fish need to watch out for, but yeah, this isn't how it's done.

----------


## arcticcat522

> Blaming someone else for your lack of due diligence is hilarious. 
> 
> I predict significant growth in this sector, but it's early stages. 
> If you're watching your portfolio every day then this industry isn't for you. 
> 
> Sit and hold for multiple years.



Agree. This is a very long play with some opertunities to trade along the way. If your into that kind of thing.

----------


## jabjab

> Blaming someone else for your lack of due diligence is hilarious. 
> 
> I predict significant growth in this sector, but it's early stages. 
> If you're watching your portfolio every day then this industry isn't for you. 
> 
> Sit and hold for multiple years.



I'm not blaming anyone, funny that is how you read that. I'm the one who picked up shares so ultimately its on me, i'm saying i wouldn't have even looked at MYCO before.

CMC is also a long term hold, high risk high reward (not psychedelic related)

----------


## dimi

The saddest part is that you think your 6,000 shares are going to move the market.  :ROFL!:

----------


## ExtraSlow

100,000 myco shares or gtfo.

I'm still in gtfo territory.

----------


## max_boost

What I learned, buy what you believe in and only risk what you are willing to lose. 

I have PSYK at 8.40, the peak was 12, it's now 5.40, when should I average down? 

I believe in this sector but it's going to be awhile, just look at how long it's taking MJ.

----------


## jabjab

> The saddest part is that you think your 6,000 shares are going to move the market.



Well again, you're assumptions are silly. I never said I'm looking to "move the market" on myco, it's just a small position i have so i don't miss out IF goes up and if it flops then whatever. I have other positions that I've done more research on that im more invested in.

----------


## tirebob

> What I learned, buy what you believe in and only risk what you are willing to lose. 
> 
> I have PSYK at 8.40, the peak was 12, it's now 5.40, when should I average down? 
> 
> I believe in this sector but it's going to be awhile, just look at how long it's taking MJ.



If you truly believe in the stock and you plan on riding it out and investing more anyways, you average down whenever you have the extra cash to do so. If you wait for the bottom you may get there, but if it goes up before you pull the trigger you missed the bottom anyways, so why not just keep buying while it is lower than you are invested for currently?

----------


## kobe tai

> If you truly believe in the stock and you plan on riding it out and investing more anyways, you average down whenever you have the extra cash to do so. If you wait for the bottom you may get there, but if it goes up before you pull the trigger you missed the bottom anyways, so why not just keep buying while it is lower than you are invested for currently?



I think we are better off waiting for a confirmed bottom and then averaging on a clear reversal on the way up. So far not much sign of any kind of reversal

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> The idea that bb is bothering with a pump and dump in this thread is laughable. 
> 
> All of these stocks are risky. More risky than most others.



This. If you're going to get into that, you are going ro choose a platform with way higher viewership lol

I've been throwing money into this based on no real knowledge, But that's why I look at it as gambling. Not going to hurt me if I lose my chips But even if it did, no one to blame but myself.

----------


## Disoblige

I been watching this for a while and when I see comments from people like jabjab and nzwasp, it's hilarious. Basically blinding following BB without any DD like morons.

It's one thing if it's gambling but it's another when you're actually serious asking these questions on here. Seriously lazy that is and too stupid to do your own research.

It's funny too because BB already said why he bought at the moment in time yet some are too dumb to find it in this very thread lol. And that is why we aren't surprised at the other stupid comments these people make in other topics...

----------


## max_boost

Long game fellas. After the Nasdaq crashed in 2000, it took 15 years to 2015 to break even and look at it now, tripled up in 6 years  :Pimpin':  

But no one wants to bag hold that long tho right  :Wink:

----------


## jabjab

> I been watching this for a while and when I see comments from people like jabjab and nzwasp, it's hilarious. Basically blinding following BB without any DD like morons.
> 
> It's one thing if it's gambling but it's another when you're actually serious asking these questions on here. Seriously lazy that is and too stupid to do your own research.
> 
> It's funny too because BB already said why he bought at the moment in time yet some are too dumb to find it in this very thread lol. And that is why we aren't surprised at the other stupid comments these people make in other topics...



The only moron is you. Like a said before, i didn't know much about myco before, there really isn't any research on it, they aren't making money yet. 

What im saying is that it's been crashing hard lately and perhaps he had information that isn't available in research.

----------


## Disoblige

> The only moron is you. Like a said before, i didn't know much about myco before, there really isn't any research on it, they aren't making money yet. 
> 
> What im saying is that it's been crashing hard lately and perhaps he had information that isn't available in research.



Nah. Seen you post before over a period of time. Only calling you out now after benefit of the doubt has been exhausted. Just callin' a spade a spade. You do you though.

"There really isn't any research on it" ... lol...

----------


## jabjab

> Nah. Seen you post before over a period of time. Only calling you out now after benefit of the doubt has been exhausted. Just callin' a spade a spade. You do you though.
> 
> "There really isn't any research on it" ... lol...



Good luck on your future investments and life in general.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Good luck on your future investments and life in general.



Quote of the year here.

----------


## Disoblige

> Good luck on your future investments and life in general.



I wish you all the best in your life! Take care.

----------


## JfuckinC

on a lighter note, myco continues to plummet  :ROFL!:

----------


## ExtraSlow

stonks on sale.

----------


## jabjab

> on a lighter note, myco continues to plummet



I took my profits on CYBN when it was in the high 2 dollar range, i bought around .70 cents. I might throw a little more money at MYCO to average down a bit but i got in when it was low anyways.

----------


## max_boost

Relax fellas no need for the name calling lol

We all bag holding together

----------


## 90_Shelby

> on a lighter note, myco continues to plummet



My top 4 worst performing holdings by percentage and the only ones in the red:

MYCO
ETMC
S
RVV

----------


## ExtraSlow

OK kids, my CYBN @ $1.45 and MYCO @ 0.145 orders both filled, felt like nice symmetry to those prices, lol. Let's send em both to $30, because the number of shares of each that I own is alarming. I need to turn off my trading account for a few weeks . . ..

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

I gambled more on each because even if I lose more money, averaging less money per share feels like winning.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I used to be able to say that I was only investing my NUMI gainz in these two, but I'm past that now.

----------


## kobe tai

Cybin is just a train wreck

----------


## nzwasp

> Cybin is just a train wreck



Hopefully in the new year it will rebound. I think im down about 15k for cybin at the moment. Im trying not to look at my stocks for the last 4 weeks or this thread its just depressing.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I think my next investment in psychedelics will be for ingestion. 

Not selling any though. $30 or bust, right BB?

----------


## JfuckinC

> I think my next investment in psychedelics will be for ingestion. 
> 
> Not selling any though. $30 or bust, right BB?



he's gone until his picks come back up  :ROFL!: 

ingesting them is the best idea involving these things.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm not mad at BB though. Guy has far more street cred on this stuff than me.

----------


## msommers

Keep your eyes on Optimi Health

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> I'm not mad at BB though. Guy has far more street cred on this stuff than me.



You'd have to be an idiot to be mad at losing money based on talking to someone on the internet. I like BB, he's all right!

----------


## ExtraSlow

> You'd have to be an idiot to be mad at losing money based on talking to someone on the internet. I like BB, he's all right!



Settle down there lover boy, I didn't say I LIKED him, those beer pics are a bridge too far . . .

----------


## JfuckinC

i'd still give BB Investing Co. my money

----------


## 90_Shelby

I feel like Santa holding this giant bag of MYCO shares.

----------


## kobe tai

Im significantly down on:

CYBN
SEEL
NUMI
MYCO

and still up on RVV though. November/December trashed my portfolio though so I am actually down for the whole year now  :Frown:

----------


## ExtraSlow

2022, best investment year ever.

----------


## kobe tai

> 2022, best investment year ever.



Sure was good from Jan 1-Feb 28 lol... Then straight downhill for me  :Frown: .. HODL was the wrong strategy.. Oh well guess I'm back to the rat race for another couple decades

Edit: I'm fucking dumb.. 2022 lesssgoooo!!!!

----------


## BavarianBeast

I am just chillin 😎 no worries 




Ive got a lot more in other accounts too  :Devil:

----------


## ExtraSlow

> 100,000 myco shares or gtfo.
> 
> I'm still in gtfo territory.



Posted December 11. BB is 2x GTFO in first account he posts. 
BB wins again. 

Fuck I'd better search the couch cushions through the holidays to see if I can get to 1x gtfo by Valentine's day.

----------


## BavarianBeast

I sold most of my shares during the pump though  :Wink:  :ROFL!:

----------


## max_boost

> Sure was good from Jan 1-Feb 28 lol... Then straight downhill for me .. HODL was the wrong strategy.. Oh well guess I'm back to the rat race for another couple decades
> 
> Edit: I'm fucking dumb.. 2022 lesssgoooo!!!!



Haha fk feb 2021 was sick. 60 tlry, 150 arkk, $18 hmmj. But ofc I didn’t sell soooo fml lol maybe 02/22 we try again? Haha fk

Hold
On
Dear
Life

@BavarianBeast
 I like a man who puts his money where his mouth is.  :thumbs up:  

Fellas like I said, we all in this together. 

Beyond. Together. Strong. 

No paper hand bitches.

----------


## JfuckinC

> I sold most of my shares during the pump though



Still nice to show the boys you’re in the trenches with them though haha

----------


## cdnsir

> *Loss porn*



A 6 figure loss of unrealized gains. Oof... Hey if BB Capital's still balls deep, who are we to complain?

Here's my mushroom portfolio from this spring's entry. All of them did become double baggers except for NUMI. HODL was so 2020, 2021 was all about locking in gains playing the swings.

CYBN: -1%
MMED: -46%
NUMI: -56%

I'm by no means in deep though, and have nothing to take personally about. Happy I didn't buy into ATAI, lost 25% just as the IPO lockup was lifted.

----------


## ercchry

You guys are tempting me on making an entry to this booming industry, is it too late to get in on the cap losses???

----------


## jabjab

> You guys are tempting me on making an entry to this booming industry, is it too late to get in on the cap losses???



its a great time to get in, everything is on sale!

----------


## ExtraSlow

> You guys are tempting me on making an entry to this booming industry, is it too late to get in on the cap losses???



I have some capital loss pools that are taking new investors. I'll fax you my newsletter.

----------


## JustinL

I'm down 95% on Braxia. That company is a turd, but for what I have left in it, I'll let it ride like a lottery ticket.

----------


## max_boost

> its a great time to get in, everything is on sale!



That's the attitude!!

----------


## kobe tai

> That's the attitude!!



Lol to da moon! Buy the dip!!  :rocket:  :rocket:  :rocket:  :rocket:  :rocket: 

Everyday dips 5% more...  :Cry:

----------


## Tik-Tok

You just aren't buying enough! Buy 10,000,000 shares and watch the price go!

----------


## FunWheelDrive

> Lol to da moon! Buy the dip!! 
> 
> Everyday dips 5% more...

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

Wow, I got fully numi'd today! Now at 100% loss hahaha I haven't bothered paying attention to them after the freefall of my money, what happened there? Yes I know I could Google but what's the fun in that?

----------


## JfuckinC

> Wow, I got fully numi'd today! Now at 100% loss hahaha I haven't bothered paying attention to them after the freefall of my money, what happened there? Yes I know I could Google but what's the fun in that?



wouldn't 100% loss mean the stock is gone? i shouldn't be allowed to have a trading account, i'm such a simpleton lol

----------


## ExtraSlow

Don't look back in anger.

----------


## mr2mike

> Wow, I got fully numi'd today! Now at 100% loss hahaha I haven't bothered paying attention to them after the freefall of my money, what happened there? Yes I know I could Google but what's the fun in that?



Chill baby. Just moving exchanges.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Need to get to USA exchange to get that sweet reddit money. CYBN needs to get that happening.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

Oh well would you look at that. 

Nice.

----------


## max_boost

Gonna pick the bottom and a triple/quadruple down lol

----------


## ExtraSlow

Because of my agressive averaging down my book cost on MYCO is only 0.2957 per share. #winning.

----------


## msommers

High risk, high reward sector. At least with roulette, you have a 50% chance of winning!

----------


## ercchry

Well, I’m officially a bag holder of MYCO now, in at $0.14… going to keep adding with some corp matched rrsp contributions over the next few cheques, free money anyways?  :ROFL!:

----------


## ExtraSlow

The phrase you are looking for is "aspiring rocketeer"

----------


## EM2FTL

> Well, Im officially a bag holder of MYCO now, in at $0.14



Also in at .14, DD = this thread and a single article that made me feel good about it https://thedalesreport.com/interview...-three-things/

----------


## msommers

Can ENBI get below 0.25 so I can re-enter LOL

----------


## ercchry

MYCO is so illiquid that I single-handedly moved the price from $0.135 back up to $0.14…. Why am I doing this to myself??  :ROFL!:

----------


## ExtraSlow

Apes like me hodl apparently.

----------


## Tik-Tok

What else are you going to do with that money, pay "market adjustment fees" on a brand new overpriced vehicle?

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

Is nice.

https://globalnews.ca/video/8497644/...use-in-canada/

----------


## kobe tai

> Is nice.
> 
> https://globalnews.ca/video/8497644/...use-in-canada/



Well most of these companies are at or near 52 week lows, so lets hope this helps a bit to get them slightly up

----------


## cdnsir

To the moon! … to breakeven. Amirite?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Cybn $30
Myco $30

----------


## kobe tai

> Cybn $30
> Myco $30



Thats some wishfull dreaming or maybe a 100:1 reverse split lol

----------


## ExtraSlow

Dare to dream brother.

----------


## mr2mike

> Cybn $30
> Myco $30



Missed a decimal point.

----------


## Disoblige

> Missed a decimal point.



$300.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> $300.




 :rocket:  :rocket:  :Pimpin':  :rocket:  :rocket:

----------


## Tik-Tok

I love how every piece of good news always makes the sector drop even more.

----------


## ExtraSlow

It's a great day to buy! (Me channeling my inner realtor)

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I love how every piece of good news always makes the sector drop even more.



On a more serious note, there3's a lot of market-wide headwinds that are causing speculative investments to drop. This is a speculative sector, so it'll get hit with every one of those macro issues regardless of the steady trickle of positive sector-specific good news. Could be a very bumpy year. That being said, the potential of the sector is as bright as ever.

----------


## ercchry

Damn… I’m only at about a half position in MYCO… do I… average… UP?!? Feels weird  :ROFL!:

----------


## Disoblige

> Damn… I’m only at about a half position in MYCO… do I… average… UP?!? Feels weird



It feels weird but is often the right strategy.

----------


## ercchry

> It feels weird but is often the right strategy.



Oh, for sure more healthy than chasing those falling knives… but that’s what’s so weird about it… hahaha.

----------


## nzwasp

hopefully myco will go up to $1 this year sometime so I can forget about my losses in cybn

----------


## ExtraSlow

MYCO $30, CYBN$30 bro.

----------


## BavarianBeast

The Kraft dinner can go back in the pantry soon enough. Back to surf n turf baby

----------


## nzwasp

> MYCO $30, CYBN$30 bro.



If MYCO and CYBN ever hit that I will have my 7.2

----------


## mr2mike

MNMD a buy now you figure?
I would like to see a trend reversal before losing money on this champ of a stock.

----------


## ercchry

> MNMD a buy now you figure?
> I would like to see a trend reversal before losing money on this champ of a stock.



I have start to see ads for them… it’s crazy how open they are on selling a controlled substance… and are publicly traded. Seems ultra risky as they could be taken out with a single rcmp investigation if someone was so inclined

----------


## BavarianBeast

Hopefully everyone is ready for the epic run next week

----------


## tirebob

> Hopefully everyone is ready for the epic run next week



Nice to be back in the green with MYCO and NUMI both now… Any run over and above will be well appreciated!

----------


## 90_Shelby

> Hopefully everyone is ready for the epic run next week



MYCO is recovering nicely but can you make some calls and have RVV do the same?

----------


## mr2mike

> Hopefully everyone is ready for the epic run next week



Awaiting the $30 I'm pumped!

----------


## nzwasp

waiting for cybn to move - almost back in the green with myco

----------


## CompletelyNumb

averaging down paid off for once.  :Love:

----------


## mr2mike

Katy loves shrooms.

----------


## mr2mike

https://www.horizonsetfs.com/ETF/PSYK#

If anyone is interested in the ETF.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I like ETFs

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I like ETFs



I'm further down (percentage wise) on PSYK, then I am CYBN or MYCO combined.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm no expert but I think that's a sign you need to plow more money in. Probably to all three.

----------


## kobe tai

RVV just dropped below my buyin from 2020. Officially down on all holding now. Need da boom back

----------


## mr2mike

https://calgary.ctvnews.ca/new-calga...arch-1.5824293

----------


## danno

I still hold some but deleted them all off my stock page. Maybe one day they will be massive. Haha.

----------


## msommers

I'm still really keen on Optimi. It's great to see more of this making news. Interestingly, they are using ketamine for some psychiatric patients for in-patient care in Calgary.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Ketamine seems to have a more straightforward pathway for research approval. A few companies are focused on that.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

So did anyone get out of this alive? My losses are huge across the board haha

----------


## vengie

> So did anyone get out of this alive? My losses are huge across the board haha



This is an automated message.
Vengie is ded and cannot reply.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Something something diamond hands rocketship emoji.

----------


## Tik-Tok

If I don't sell, I have no losses. 

If I don't look, I have no losses.

In my mind the prices are a hundredfold when I bought, and I can retire at 7.2 right now, but I prefer to work to keep me grounded.

Edit: You bastards made me look. Fuck. WTH? But at the same time I want to buy more.

----------


## ercchry

The good news is I never averaged up, but I did average down last week  :ROFL!:

----------


## nzwasp

> If I don't sell, I have no losses. 
> 
> If I don't look, I have no losses.
> 
> In my mind the prices are a hundredfold when I bought, and I can retire at 7.2 right now, but I prefer to work to keep me grounded.
> 
> Edit: You bastards made me look. Fuck. WTH? But at the same time I want to buy more.



In 2 years time I will open up my portfolio to see cybn at 30$ and me with 7.2 as well. For now I dont even look at it.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Cybn $30
Myco $30

----------


## 90_Shelby

> Cybn $30
> Myco $30



Agreed, my $10k of MYCO will be worth $30 soon and $7k of RVV will be worth about the same.  :Barf:

----------


## JfuckinC

> Agreed, my $10k of MYCO will be worth $30 soon and $7k of RVV will be worth about the same.



 :ROFL!:  thats one way to look at it

----------


## ExtraSlow

i own enough myco and cybn to hit #7pointtew

----------


## JfuckinC

whats that mean? i don't keep up with you guys enough to know all the jokes and shit anymore lol

is 7.2mill the retirement number?

----------


## ExtraSlow

The bare minimum to retire yeah, if you are frugal.

----------


## vengie

And are willing to die with the inevitable brown outs on the power grid because you are poor.

----------


## msommers

And I'm back in to ENBI, at $0.11 ha

----------


## ExtraSlow

buy myco?

----------


## Tik-Tok

> buy myco?



Bye MYCO?

----------


## BavarianBeast

Slowly buying a bunch of myco between .075-.08. Rolling the dice big haha

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Slowly buying a bunch of myco between .075-.08. Rolling the dice big haha



I like this energy.

----------


## jabjab

MYCO down to 5.5 cents what a time to be alive!

----------


## ExtraSlow

Great day to buy!

----------


## ercchry

> Great day to buy!



Fine… but this is the LAST time…  :ROFL!:

----------


## tirebob

> Great day to buy!



I am a sucker for a gamble... What is another 4000 shares at that price lol... Peanuts! Just waiting for Numi or someone to acquire them right?

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I am a sucker for a gamble... What is another 4000 shares at that price lol... Peanuts! Just waiting for Numi or someone to acquire them right?



Probably acquire them at 3c, lol. 

I can't believe BB is still buying them. Their financials look terrible at this point.

----------


## jabjab

> Probably acquire them at 3c, lol. 
> 
> I can't believe BB is still buying them. Their financials look terrible at this point.



their financials have always looked terrible, they don't make any money!

----------


## arcticcat522

bought BRAX at .045 because why not....

----------


## FunWheelDrive

Myco is going psycho once again and tapped 4 cents.. Filled up my very heavy bag with a little more. Lol

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Myco is going psycho once again and tapped 4 cents.. Filled up my very heavy bag with a little more. Lol



I'm putting in a bid for two cents. I can't help myself.

- - - Updated - - -

@BavarianBeast
 what are you buying this week?

----------


## BavarianBeast

I bought a bit more myco and Cybn this morning but I’m done now for good. Still holding until everything either goes bust or moon bound. Probably going to be a long road but am a believer in the treatments and benefits of psychedelics.

----------


## BavarianBeast

The reverse split I was talking about for myco was announced today. 50:1 split lol

For a few seconds when it happens and my shares are consolidating my psychedelic portfolio is going to look epic haha

----------


## jabjab

Glad I did my research and sold, not looking good for myco

----------


## JfuckinC

haha sounds like Myco needs to come here and thank Beyond for propping them up as long as we could

----------


## jabjab

> haha sounds like Myco needs to come here and thank Beyond for propping them up as long as we could



or they need to thank Bavarianbeast for hyping it up on here lol

----------


## JfuckinC

he's just been selling his to everyone here  :ROFL!:

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

The ol' pump n' dump haha

edited for "  :Wink:  " just jokes n such

----------


## ExtraSlow

Of all the things you might be able to say about shroom stocks, I don't think calling them a BB pump and dump is accurate.

----------


## Tik-Tok

I'm just going to stick to investing 300mg at a time.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I'm just going to stick to investing 300mg at a time.



Best returns this way.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Of all the things you might be able to say about shroom stocks, I don't think calling them a BB pump and dump is accurate.



Oh I was 1000% kidding. I should have put a emoji face there or something. Sorry BB!

----------


## FunWheelDrive

You guys stilling holding going into the reverse split? Do you think MYCO still has the chance to recover and more importantly find the financing needed to finish the clinical trials?

Asking for a friend.

----------


## BavarianBeast

Hodl to the grave. I personally think it will recover. RS was always in the cards to achieve their 2022 milestone of Nasdaq listing. Junior exchanges can be a hell of a ride, specially in a speculative market like psychedelics, but I’ve come from these kinds of depths before only wishing I had bought more when I thought I was done for. Nobody remembers the years when canopy was 5 cents, but many remember when it was $30+.

----------


## jabjab

Wtf! I logged into my questrade and the small portion of myco I was holding has just turned into a few hundred thousand! It's not tradable now, something to do with the split, I'm assuming it's a hiccup in the system

----------


## vengie

> Wtf! I logged into my questrade and the small portion of myco I was holding has just turned into a few hundred thousand! It's not tradable now, something to do with the split, I'm assuming it's a hiccup in the system



Yes, reverse split. Your share count will be adjusted accordingly

----------


## JfuckinC

Isn’t that what BavarianStreetBets said would happen?! Haha

----------


## jabjab

> Isn’t that what BavarianStreetBets said would happen?! Haha




It says it's non tradable now but I sure hope this is real but something tells me they are in the be middle of decreasing shares and increasing price.. Seems too good to be true

----------


## ExtraSlow

Common the for the display to be fucked while they sort through share splits and consolidations. Nothingburger.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I something tells me they are in the be middle of decreasing shares and increasing price..



That's the definition of a reverse split, yes.

Wait, I thought you already sold?




> Glad I did my research and sold, not looking good for myco

----------


## JfuckinC

> The reverse split I was talking about for myco was announced today. 50:1 split lol
> 
> For a few seconds when it happens and my shares are consolidating my psychedelic portfolio is going to look epic haha



jab jab ^^ haha

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

Is there any good news coming on the heels that turns the red flag into a yellow? haha

----------


## jabjab

> That's the definition of a reverse split, yes.
> 
> Wait, I thought you already sold?



I sold before it tanked to 0.035 but bought 5000 shares on Monday for shits and giggles

- - - Updated - - -




> jab jab ^^ haha



Even at 50:1 the stock price that questrade is showing doesn't line up ..oh well...it was nice to dream for a 15mins

----------


## schurchill39

> Nothingburger.



Your word of the day?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Your word of the day?



Yes

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Yes



I thought A790 was back when I saw that word!

----------


## tirebob

> Is there any good news coming on the heels that turns the red flag into a yellow? haha



I am guessing they want to get their per share evaluation up to the point that they qualify to list on a better exchange? I dunno... Here is to hoping!

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> I am guessing they want to get their per share evaluation up to the point that they qualify to list on a better exchange? I dunno... Here is to hoping!



I'm guessing if they don't get cashflow injections and a solid plan for their future financial outlook that a different allocation of the same value won't do anything to support that. But I am also not very literate in this world, just trying to learn.

----------


## JustinL

It's just like changing 4 $5 bills for a $20. Theoretically nothing should change... unless it's Tesla. The market cap of the company shouldn't change unless people take the split to have some kind of meaning. The sector is dead at the moment, we're in lottery ticket range now or roulette spins if you are day trading.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I do enjoy the hilariously fucked up portfolio pages for a few days. But not like I can execute a trade and get that value. 



> Book Value: 13,426.81	Current Value: 108,964.80

----------


## Tik-Tok

The only benefit I see, is watching my daily losses go from 20% a day to 0.4% a day.  :ROFL!:

----------


## Disoblige

Problem with RS is if it drops even more later, your unrealized value is essential $0.

----------


## Disoblige

> Problem with RS is if it drops even more later, your unrealized value is essential $0.



Yep.... lol

----------


## ExtraSlow

Any shroom stocks that the smart guys would purchase today?

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Any shroom stocks that the smart guys would purchase today?



I would just stock up on shrooms to beat the depression that our upcoming Great Depression will create.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Why not both?

----------


## tirebob

> Any shroom stocks that the smart guys would purchase today?






> I would just stock up on shrooms to beat the depression that our upcoming Great Depression will create.






> Why not both?



I like how you think...

----------


## Tik-Tok

I can't afford both. I ignored all of Beyonds advice, and am Le Poor

----------


## tirebob

> I can't afford both. I ignored all of Beyonds advice, and am Le Poor



Being poor and high on mushrooms is better than just being poor...

----------


## ExtraSlow

Ignoring the advice to buy shroom stocks shoukd mean you are rich..... Because buying them made me poor.

----------


## ExtraSlow

MYCO Halted. I'm currently down 94.79%. Glad most of that money came from my Numi rocket back in the day, or I'd be ExtraPissed.


"Pending News". Usually good news leaks early, and I don't see the start of a spike in the last couple days. Ah well. What did I need that money for anyway...

----------


## 90_Shelby

https://www.newswire.ca/news-release...817403777.html

Resignation of all directors...

----------


## ExtraSlow



----------


## mr2mike

> https://www.newswire.ca/news-release...817403777.html
> 
> Resignation of all directors...



Aka: we sucked your money and there's nothing left.

----------


## 90_Shelby

> Aka: we sucked your money and there's nothing left.



So you're telling me that I won't be paying off my HELOC with MYCO shares any time soon.......

----------


## mr2mike

> So you're telling me that I won't be paying off my HELOC with MYCO shares any time soon.......



You could try emailing CEO, ask for a board position. Closest chance for your helco goal. But I suspect the pay isn't great anymore.

----------


## msommers

> https://www.newswire.ca/news-release...817403777.html
> 
> Resignation of all directors...



Yikes.

Though admittedly I got sucked back into ENBI at 0.045. Praying for that lotto ticket

----------


## BavarianBeast

Shitty about myco, they had a lot of potential. They had the right idea, just a bunch of idiots running the company unfortunately. Was hoping somebody would just buy them for their ip.. holding the bag anyways

----------


## mr2mike

MNMD rocketed today for those that have it.
Getting meme stock attention.
Hopefully helps whole sector.

----------


## msommers

Nice!! ENBI and OPTI are my only two, no influence today.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Someone text me if I need to sell myco or cybn. Maybe text twice, I'm getting drunk today.

----------


## cdnsir

Mushroom Melts are back on the menu boys

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Mushroom Melts are back on the menu boys



*Limited time menu item

----------


## jabjab

MYCO is still halted, is there anyway that the price of MYCO might sky rocket?  :Smilie:

----------


## ExtraSlow

> MYCO is still halted, is there anyway that the price of MYCO might sky rocket?



Dare to dream brother.

----------


## Tik-Tok

It'll rocket like Apollo 1

----------


## mr2mike

> MYCO is still halted, is there anyway that the price of MYCO might sky rocket?



 :rocket:  :rocket:  :rocket: 

How about now?

----------


## arcticcat522

SOU.V gonna rocket more me thinks....might turn long term for me with some flipping

----------


## 90_Shelby

MYCO update and trade resumption

https://ca.finance.yahoo.com/news/ii...160900280.html

https://ca.finance.yahoo.com/news/my...150600608.html

----------


## CompletelyNumb

I'm down 80% on MYCO overall. Surely it moons now.

----------


## 90_Shelby

> I'm down 80% on MYCO overall. Surely it moons now.



MYCO is the Land Rover of my investments.

----------


## BavarianBeast

Was hoping theyd oust Joshua Bartch

----------


## ExtraSlow

My myco $30 prediction may not come true this calendar year...

----------


## Tik-Tok

> My myco $30 prediction may not come true this calendar year...



It will if you retcon it to be the total value of your MYCO investment.

----------


## kobe tai

> It will if you retcon it to be the total value of your MYCO investment.



lol

----------


## FunWheelDrive

Looks like they have 90 days to meet requirements or de-listing from the NEO.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Oh sweet.

----------


## CompletelyNumb

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/edmon...says-1.6607497


One step closer

----------


## max_boost

Tlry earnings release tmr. Come onover lol

----------


## ExtraSlow

MYCO up 6% today. the bottom is in. The time to buy is today!

----------


## BavarianBeast

https://stocks.apple.com/A201iaUVET6mPrJXySr60ZA

Hope for myco. The fact they sold their app for 2/3 of their market cap is positive

----------


## ExtraSlow

They are burning $18 million a year, that sale is a few months of treading water. They need to raise money every quarter to survive, so the shares will get more and more diluted. 
I love the dream, but very worried about the viability of this specific company.

----------


## BavarianBeast

For sure. The only leg they have to stand on is the confidence that their clinical trials will be successful.

Out of any of the psychedelic companies I own, I think Cybn will still perform the best long term but we’ll see they’ve all been crap shoots as expected

----------


## arcticcat522

Brax ftw!!! Got out of cybn with a little better than break even.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Little thinly traded for my taste. Could be hard to exit.

----------


## arcticcat522

I'm not putting enough in to worry about liquidity that much. I'm not 7.2 yet.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I got stung once many years ago trying to sell $1000 worth of some penny stock. Only sold like $150 and then price crashed. I'm gun shy now.

----------


## arcticcat522

The secret is never sell! HODL to infinity or 7.2

----------


## mr2mike

How we got here.

----------

